# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Απειλές αυτοκτονίας από μέλη του φόρουμ

## Lacrymosa

Έπειτα από συννενόηση με τον χρήστη "Κλειδί Σκέψης" αποφασίσαμε να ανοίξουμε αυτό το θέμα σχετικά με περιπτώσεις όπου άτομα ανακοινώνουν μέσω φόρουμ ότι προτίθενται να αυτοκτονήσουν παρά τα όσα τα υπόλοιπα μέλη τους λένε προκειμένου να τους αποτρέψουν.. μάλιστα το φαινόμενο κλιμακώθηκε με 2 περιπτώσεις χρηστών.. (ξέρουν αυτοί ποιοί είναι).. και θέλω να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, μέχρι πότε μπορεί κανείς να ανοίγει θέματα όπου υποστηρίζει συνεχώς ότι θα αυτοκτονήσει ή να κάνει αντίστροφες μετρήσεις? Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλά επιζητούν την προσοχή με λάθος τρόπο, από την άλλη όμως δεν μπορούν να κρατάνε ένα ολόκληρο φόρουμ σε αγωνία άμα τελικά θα προχωρήσουν στο απονενοημένο διάβημα ή όχι.. κι αν όντως κάποιοι το εννοούν? εκεί τι γίνεται? τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει? εσείς ως μέλη του φόρουμ προσωπικά τι θα κάνατε? ποιός είναι ο ρόλος της διαχείρισης εδώ και πού σταματάει? πάντως είναι λυπηρό να βλέπεις από 2-3 άτομα αναφορές σε προθέσεις αυτοκτονίας, εμμέσως είναι και χειριστικό όσον αφορά τους υπόλοιπους.. Κλειδάκι συμπλήρωσέ με, ελπίζω να τα έγραψα σωστά, και όποιος άλλος θέλει φυσικά  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θελει αμεση επικοινωνια με την διωξη ειτε για να σωθει ο αυτοχειρας,ειτε για να βαλει μυαλο ο υποτιθεμενος αυτοχειρας,ωστε να μην παιζει με αυτα τα θεματα.Δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο νομιζω που μπορει να γινει.
Τωρα για την διαχειριση...Υπνε που παιρνεις τα παιδια ελα παρε και τουτο..Καποιοι φορεσαν την κορωνα του μοντερειτορ μονο για τα ματια δυστυχως..Λεω ψεμματα?Αυτα απο εμενα!

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

με το που μπήκα στο φόρουμ σοκαρίστηκα με τις συνεχόμενες απειλές αυτοκτονίας απο ένα άτομο αλλά και απο την ένταση και το θυμό του. Επικοινώνησα έτσι με τους διαχειριστές και έλαβα αυτην την απάντηση: 
Καλησπέρα σας,
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, ειδικά όταν οι αναφορές περί αυτοκτονίας γίνονται
συγκεκριμένες και έντονες, απαιτείται να ενημερώσουμε τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού
εγκλήματος, ώστε με τη συνδρομή ψυχολόγων, να προσεγγίσουν τον άνθρωπο που
απειλεί να θέσει τέλος στη ζωή του.

Από κει και πέρα, τα μέλη του φόρουμ χρειάζεται να αντιμετωπίσουν με
ενσυναίσθηση το συγκεκριμένο μέλος, χωρίς κριτική, μιας και πολλές φορές,
τέτοιες απειλές αυτοκτονίας, κρύβουν πολύ μοναξιά και χρειάζονται όλη την
καλή μας "ενέργεια" προκειμένου να είμαστε υποστηρικτικοί. 

Οι διαχειριστές πετάν εμμέσως πλην σαφώς σε εμάς το μπαλάκι να καλέσουμε την αστυνομία... και ρωτάω να το κάνουμε? θα βοηθήσει? ή αντίθετα θα στιγματίσουμε άτομα που ήθελαν με λάθος τρόπο να τραβήξουν προσοχή ... Αν καλέσουμε την αστυνομία θα ενημερωθούν και οι οικογένειες των ατόμων και αυτό ίσως βοηθήσει να απευθυνθούν αυτά τα άτομα σε κάποιον ειδικό. Παρακαλώ όσους έχουν κάποια γνώμη να την εκφράσουν και να δούμε όλοι μαζί με πιο τρόπο μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε αυτά τα άτομα...

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

> Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θελει αμεση επικοινωνια με την διωξη ειτε για να σωθει ο αυτοχειρας,ειτε για να βαλει μυαλο ο υποτιθεμενος αυτοχειρας,ωστε να μην παιζει με αυτα τα θεματα.Δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο νομιζω που μπορει να γινει.
> Τωρα για την διαχειριση...Υπνε που παιρνεις τα παιδια ελα παρε και τουτο..Καποιοι φορεσαν την κορωνα του μοντερειτορ μονο για τα ματια δυστυχως..Λεω ψεμματα?Αυτα απο εμενα!


Θεωρείς λοιπόν πως η αστυνομία θα βοηθήσει... Είπαμε η διαχείριση μας πετάει το μπαλάκι να αποφασίσουμε. Είναι λυπηρό πως κάθε μέρα διαβάζω δύο αναρτήσεις με θέμα την αυτοκτονία!!!! Διάβασα μέσα στο φορουμ άτομο να ζητά απο τους υπόλοιπους να του υποδείξουν τρόπους για να αυτοκτονήσει!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Θεωρείς λοιπόν πως η αστυνομία θα βοηθήσει... Είπαμε η διαχείριση μας πετάει το μπαλάκι να αποφασίσουμε. Είναι λυπηρό πως κάθε μέρα διαβάζω δύο αναρτήσεις με θέμα την αυτοκτονία!!!! Διάβασα μέσα στο φορουμ άτομο να ζητά απο τους υπόλοιπους να του υποδείξουν τρόπους για να αυτοκτονήσει!!!!!!!!!!!


Θεωρω Κλειδι πως δεν ειναι κανεις σε θεση να ξερει αν καποιος το εννοει ή παιζει,ψυχανεμιζομαστε μονο..Οποτε λοιπον θεωρω οτι και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η δραση πρεπει να ειναι κοινη:Aναφορα στην διωξη επαναλαμβανω για να σωθει ο αυτοχειρας ή να βαλει μυαλο Κλειδι μου..Γιατι με αυτα τα θεματα δεν παιζουμε και το τρολαρισμα(που σε πολλες περιπτωσεις περι τρολαρισματος προκειται)να εχει ενα οριο.
Τωρα το οτι αναζητουν την προσοχη ειναι προφανες,ειναι τροπος ομως αυτος?Δεν πρεπει καποιος να τους πει 2 κουβεντες?

----------


## Nocash

Μην αγχωνεστε...
Noone is gonna die...Not today bitches!

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Αν και δε θελω να λαβω μερος για ευνοητους λογους , πιστευω πως αυτη η κινηση ηταν check γιατι εχει παραγινει λιγο αυτο το θεματακι... Πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει να ειδοποιηθει αρμοδια αρχη γιαυτο και να ληξει με ηρεμια...

----------


## betelgeuse

Οντως κατι πρεπει να γινει. 
Και κατα την γνωμη μου θα επρεπε να φαν και μπαν καποια μελη , που ισχυριζονται εδω και αιωνες οτι θα αυτοκτονησουν ( δεν μιλαω για τον Τομ εδω ) απλα για να σπασουν πλακα.


Οσο για την διαχειριση , εχω δει πως σε καποιες περιπτωσεις εχουν επεμβει διαγραφοντας καποια θεματα , αλλα αυτο μαλλον δεν αρκει.

----------


## Lou!

εγώ νομίζω ότι η ειδοποίηση της δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος είναι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος σε ένα φόρουμ όταν υπάρχουν συνεχόμενες απειλές, και αν πραγματικά ανησυχεί και θέλει να κάνει κάτι.
έχω παρακολουθήσει συζήτηση σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα και σε ένα άλλο γκρουπ ψυχικών διαταραχών που συμμετέχω.
εμένα με ικανοποιεί αυτή η απάντηση, δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος πίσω από μια οθόνη θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> εγώ νομίζω ότι η ειδοποίηση της δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος είναι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος σε ένα φόρουμ όταν υπάρχουν συνεχόμενες απειλές, και αν πραγματικά ανησυχεί και θέλει να κάνει κάτι.
> έχω παρακολουθήσει συζήτηση σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα και σε ένα άλλο γκρουπ ψυχικών διαταραχών που συμμετέχω.
> εμένα με ικανοποιεί αυτή η απάντηση, δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος πίσω από μια οθόνη θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο.


Συμφωνω .. Αυτο ειναι να ειδοποιηθει αρμοδια αρχη για να ληξει το θεμα , ομαλα

----------


## Remedy

με εχει προβληματισει κι εμενα το φαινομενο.
επειδη το θεμα ειναι ιδιαιτερως επικινδυνο, προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τουλαχιστον τα μονιμα φαινομενα, δηλαδη οι επαναλαμβανομενες απειλες απο τα ιδια μελη, ειναι σε γνωση του αντμιν και ειτε τα θεωρει ακινδυνα, ειτε εχει λαβει μετρα που δεν εχει ανακοινωσει.
ειδα προσφατα και απειλες κατα ζωης μελους απο μελος που τις περισσοτερες ωρες απειλει οτι θα αυτοκτονησει...
ομολογω οτι δεν εκανα αναφορα και δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οπότε λοιπόν καταλήγουμε ότι η καλύτερη και πιο ενδεδειγμένη λύση είναι η ενημέρωση της δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος, με σκοπό την αποτροπή τέλεσης αυτοκτονίας από τα συγκεκριμένα μέλη και ενδεχομένως να τους προσεγγίσει κάποιος ειδικός ώστε να βρεθεί μια λύση στο πρόβλημά τους.. διότι το να γράφει κάποιος συνεχώς ότι σκοπεύει να αυτοκτονήσει και εμείς να καθόμαστε να τον καμαρώνουμε (πέρα από τις άπειρες ώρες που ενδεχομένως να έχουμε κατασπαταλήσει προκειμένου να τον αποτρέψουμε), μας καθιστά κι εμάς συνένοχους κατά κάποιον τρόπο, έτσι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον.. για αυτό έγραψα στο πρώτο ποστ ότι όλο αυτό είναι και χειριστικό ως προς τους άλλους, σε βάζει σε δίλλημα αν πρέπει να ενημερώσεις ή όχι..

Επί του παρόντος, ποιός αναλαμβάνει να ενημερώσει τη δίωξη??

Επίσης θέλω να προσθέσω το εξής, ότι αν πρόκειται για τρολάρισμα, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω, διότι όλα έχουν κι ένα όριο, δεν μπορείς να παίζεις έτσι με τις ψυχές άλλων ανθρώπων για να κάνεις εσύ την καύλα σου και να σου περάσει η ώρα.. αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να τρολάρει απειλώντας ότι θα αυτοκτονήσει.. πόσο ανώριμος και ηλίθιος παίζει να 'σαι δηλαδή.. έχω δει να τρολάρουν γράφοντας για το πέος τους, ότι πήγαν με τη μάνα τους, ότι πήγαν με γάιδαρο, ότι πήγαν στο φεγγάρι, αλλά το να τρολάρει κάποιος με τέτοιο τρόπο ξεπερνάει κάθε όριο...

----------


## Remedy

λακρυ
νομιζω εσυ ησουν που πολυ σωστα ειχες σχολιασει οτι υπαρχει το συνειδητο και το ασυνειδητο τρολαρισμα....
δεν λεω οτι το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ασυνειδητο, λεω απλα να το εχουμε και αυτο κατα νου.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Επίσης θέλω να προσθέσω το εξής, ότι αν πρόκειται για τρολάρισμα, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω, διότι όλα έχουν κι ένα όριο, δεν μπορείς να παίζεις έτσι με τις ψυχές άλλων ανθρώπων για να κάνεις εσύ την καύλα σου και να σου περάσει η ώρα.. αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να τρολάρει απειλώντας ότι θα αυτοκτονήσει.. πόσο ανώριμος και ηλίθιος παίζει να 'σαι δηλαδή.. έχω δει να τρολάρουν γράφοντας για το πέος τους, ότι πήγαν με τη μάνα τους, ότι πήγαν με γάιδαρο, ότι πήγαν στο φεγγάρι, αλλά το να τρολάρει κάποιος με τέτοιο τρόπο ξεπερνάει κάθε όριο...



Kι ομως στο φορουμ υπαρχουν και τετοια μελη , μαλιστα το εχουν παραδεχτει εμμεσως , αλλα κατοπιν εορτης.....
Τι να πει κανεις.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Έχουν γίνει κάποιες κινήσεις ας ελπίσουμε πως θα υπάρξουν και αποτελέσματα. Δεν θα μπω σε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για ευνόητους λόγους. Απλά θα ήθελα να τονίσω το να παραμείνουμε όσο μπορούμε υποστηρικτικοί μιας και είμαστε σε φόρουμ υποστήριξης...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λακρυ
> νομιζω εσυ ησουν που πολυ σωστα ειχες σχολιασει οτι υπαρχει το συνειδητο και το ασυνειδητο τρολαρισμα....
> δεν λεω οτι το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ασυνειδητο, λεω απλα να το εχουμε και αυτο κατα νου.


Ναι συμφωνώ ότι μπορεί να είναι και ασυνείδητο, αλλά το να γράφει κάποιος επαναλαμβανόμενα ότι σκοπεύει να αυτοκτονήσει μπορεί να φτάσει σε σημείο να κινητοποιηθεί ένας ολόκληρος μηχανισμός για το τίποτα, ουσιαστικά να μην έχει ο γράφων ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα απλά να θέλει να σπάσει πλάκα.. αλλά και πάλι πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να σταματήσει και να αποθαρρυνθούν και άλλοι που ενδεχομένως έχουν σκοπό να κάνουν το ίδιο..

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cYUUhnuwbPE

----------


## mpliki

καλησπέρες... βλέπω με μεγάλη μου λύπη πως η μόνη λύση που τείνουμε να βρίσκουμε είναι η δίωξη, οι μοντερειτορς, οι ειδικοί..σίγουρα θα έχετε παρατηρήσει πως οι περισσότεροι που απειλούν με αυτοκτονία (είναι και κάποιοι που δεν απειλούν, αλλά ζήτουν απο εμάς να τους υποδείξουμε τρόπους αυτοκτονίας), είναι παιδιά νεαρά, που δεν έχουν με ποιόν να συζητήσουν τη μοναξιά τους η το κάθε προβλημα, που μπορει για εμας εδω να φανταζει μηδαμινο,ενω για κάποιον άλλο είναι ένας εφάλτης. Χωρίς να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, είναι μια κοπέλα που έμπαινε τακτικά στο φόρουμ, πριν μια βδομάδα έγραφε απελπισμένα πως δεν αντέχει άλλο, δεν έμπαινε σε συζητήσεις, δεν την ένοιαζαν λύσεις και το μπλα μπλα, παρα μόνο κάποιος ανώδυνος θάνατος για να λυτρωθεί.. απο κείνη τη μέρα νομίζω δεν έχει ξαναμπεί στο φόρουμ,κι η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω ανησυχήσει, είτε έχει πετύχει την απόπειρα είτε όχι. Λυπάμαι που είμαστε μια τέτοια κοινωνία που μένουμε μόνο στα λόγια και στα τσατ, απορώ δηλαδή, μιας και όλοι μας έχουμε μπει για κάποιο λόγο εδώ, κάποιο έχουμε κοινούς λόγους, γιατί δεν επιδιώκουμε να συναντάμε κόσμο που μας χρειάζεται και έξω απο δω...αλλα να μου πεις, με τέτοια καχυποψια και αδιαφορία ταυτόχρονα κάτι τέτοιο δε θα είναι ποτέ εφικτό.

----------


## μυσπ

Τρομερο πρεπει να ειδοποιηθει η διωξη κ μακαρι να εντοπισετε ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που το λενε κ να μην παραμελουμε κανενα προβλημα,ολα τα προβληματα που δημοσιευονται εδωπερα πρεπει να προσπαθουμε να λαμβανουνε απαντησεις ουσιωδεις η εστω κουραγιο κ απαγορευεται να γελοιοποιησουμε το εκαστοτε προβλημα,Πιστευω οσοι το κανουνε πρεπει να διαγραφουνε απο το φορουμ κατευθειαν

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> καλησπέρες... βλέπω με μεγάλη μου λύπη πως η μόνη λύση που τείνουμε να βρίσκουμε είναι η δίωξη, οι μοντερειτορς, οι ειδικοί..σίγουρα θα έχετε παρατηρήσει πως οι περισσότεροι που απειλούν με αυτοκτονία (είναι και κάποιοι που δεν απειλούν, αλλά ζήτουν απο εμάς να τους υποδείξουμε τρόπους αυτοκτονίας), είναι παιδιά νεαρά, που δεν έχουν με ποιόν να συζητήσουν τη μοναξιά τους η το κάθε προβλημα, που μπορει για εμας εδω να φανταζει μηδαμινο,ενω για κάποιον άλλο είναι ένας εφάλτης. Χωρίς να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, είναι μια κοπέλα που έμπαινε τακτικά στο φόρουμ, πριν μια βδομάδα έγραφε απελπισμένα πως δεν αντέχει άλλο, δεν έμπαινε σε συζητήσεις, δεν την ένοιαζαν λύσεις και το μπλα μπλα, παρα μόνο κάποιος ανώδυνος θάνατος για να λυτρωθεί.. απο κείνη τη μέρα νομίζω δεν έχει ξαναμπεί στο φόρουμ,κι η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω ανησυχήσει, είτε έχει πετύχει την απόπειρα είτε όχι. Λυπάμαι που είμαστε μια τέτοια κοινωνία που μένουμε μόνο στα λόγια και στα τσατ, απορώ δηλαδή, μιας και όλοι μας έχουμε μπει για κάποιο λόγο εδώ, κάποιο έχουμε κοινούς λόγους, γιατί δεν επιδιώκουμε να συναντάμε κόσμο που μας χρειάζεται και έξω απο δω...αλλα να μου πεις, με τέτοια καχυποψια και αδιαφορία ταυτόχρονα κάτι τέτοιο δε θα είναι ποτέ εφικτό.


Λυπαμαι πολυ αν νομιζεις πως μπορεις να κανεις τον γιατρο ή τον λυτρωτη ενος φορουμ..Λυπαμαι πολυ αν νομιζεις πως μπορεις να αποτρεψεις καποιον απο την επιθυμια του να αυτοκτονησει μεσω του πληκτρολογιου σου,ειναι λυπηρο και αστειο..Φυσικα και πρεπει να παρεμβει μια διωξη και μετα καποιος ειδικος..!Και τελος κανεις δεν πρεπει να παιζει με αυτα τα θεματα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τρομερο πρεπει να ειδοποιηθει η διωξη κ μακαρι να εντοπισετε ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που το λενε κ να μην παραμελουμε κανενα προβλημα,ολα τα προβληματα που δημοσιευονται εδω περα πρεπει να προσπαθουμε να λαμβανουνε απαντησεις ουσιωδεις η εστω κουραγιο κ απαγορευεται να γελοιοποιησουμε το εκαστοτε προβλημα,Πιστευω οσοι το κανουνε πρεπει να διαγραφουνε απο το φορουμ κατευθειαν


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε όλα, έχω όμως να κάνω ένα σχόλιο όσον αφορά την δίωξη...σίγουρα πρέπει να φροντίζουμε άτομα που μιλάνε για αυτοκτονία να λαμβάνουν βοήθεια ειδικού όμως πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να σε κλείνουν σε ψυχιατρείο δίχως τη θέληση σου...μην σου πω ότι θα κάνει τα πράγματα ακόμα χειρότερα...καλό είναι να μην φτάνουμε τα πράγματα στα άκρα, άλλο η παροχή βοήθειας κι άλλο ο εγκλεισμός...

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε όλα, έχω όμως να κάνω ένα σχόλιο όσον αφορά την δίωξη...σίγουρα πρέπει να φροντίζουμε άτομα που μιλάνε για αυτοκτονία να λαμβάνουν βοήθεια ειδικού όμως πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να σε κλείνουν σε ψυχιατρείο δίχως τη θέληση σου...μην σου πω ότι θα κάνει τα πράγματα ακόμα χειρότερα...καλό είναι να μην φτάνουμε τα πράγματα στα άκρα, άλλο η παροχή βοήθειας κι άλλο ο εγκλεισμός...


εσυ κυκνος ποια πιστευεις οτι θα ηταν η καλυτερη αντιδραση μας απεναντι σε ενα ατομο που λεει συχνα η συνεχεια οτι θελει η σκοπευει να αυτοκτονησει?

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Συνειδησιακά είμαι κ εγώ κατά της Δίωξης αλλά και του εγκλεισμού. Θα ξαναπώ πως μια λύση είναι το *1018* της ομάδας κλίμακας που είναι γραμμή παρέμβασης για την αυτοκτονία. 
Μετά το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι το *11012* της Δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Δεν είμαι ειδικός για να κάνω διάγνωση, ούτε για να καταλάβω αν κάτι λέγεται σοβαρά η όχι. Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία αυτήν. Για μένα αν κάποιο άτομο λέει πως θα αυτοκτονήσει (ασχέτως του λόγου που το κάνει) χρειάζεται βοήθεια από ειδικό. Δεν θα μιλήσω για άλλους αλλά εγώ προσωπικά επιδίωξα να συναντήσω άτομο με τέτοιες τάσεις από κοντά και να πάμε μαζί σε ψυχολόγο αλλά δέχθηκα ύβρεις κτλ. Πολλά άτομα εδώ μέσα προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν και να βοηθηθούν με τον τρόπο τους. _Θα παρακαλούσα όποιον πέσει στην αντίληψη του κάποια αυτοκτονική τάση ή απειλή από κάποιο άτομο να καλέσει σε όποιο από τα παραπάνω νούμερα επιθυμεί._

----------


## Κύκνος

> εσυ κυκνος ποια πιστευεις οτι θα ηταν η καλυτερη αντιδραση μας απεναντι σε ενα ατομο που λεει συχνα η συνεχεια οτι θελει η σκοπευει να αυτοκτονησει?


Αρχικά να προσπαθήσουμε να το πείσουμε να καλέσει κάποια γραμμή βοήθειας για την αυτοκτονία...έχω δει ένα νούμερο σε διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση αλλά δεν το συγκράτησα, ίσως να είναι αυτό που λέει το Κλειδί σκέψης...αν αρνηθεί, τότε να επικοινωνήσουμε εμείς μ' αυτή τη γραμμή μήπως μπορούν να μας συμβουλέψουν πως να χειριστούμε την κατάσταση...κι αν τίποτα από τα δύο δεν πετύχει, τότε ν' απευθυνθούμε στη δίωξη...
Πάντως πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαμε ν' απευθυνόμασταν απευθείας σ' αυτούς αν ο νόμος δεν έλεγε ότι πρέπει η δίωξη να σε κλείσει μέσα...όπως είπα δεν χρειάζεται να φτάνουμε αμέσως στα άκρα και τελικά ίσως να κάνουμε περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό...εδώ μιλάω με επιφύλαξη γιατί μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος για το νόμο αλλά αυτό ξέρω, αν κάποιος ξέρει καλύτερα ας με διορθώσει...

----------


## Remedy

> Αρχικά να προσπαθήσουμε να το πείσουμε να καλέσει κάποια γραμμή βοήθειας για την αυτοκτονία...έχω δει ένα νούμερο σε διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση αλλά δεν το συγκράτησα, ίσως να είναι αυτό που λέει το Κλειδί σκέψης...αν αρνηθεί, τότε να επικοινωνήσουμε εμείς μ' αυτή τη γραμμή μήπως μπορούν να μας συμβουλέψουν πως να χειριστούμε την κατάσταση...κι αν τίποτα από τα δύο δεν πετύχει, τότε ν' απευθυνθούμε στη δίωξη...
> Πάντως πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαμε ν' απευθυνόμασταν απευθείας σ' αυτούς αν ο νόμος δεν έλεγε ότι πρέπει η δίωξη να σε κλείσει μέσα...όπως είπα δεν χρειάζεται να φτάνουμε αμέσως στα άκρα και τελικά ίσως να κάνουμε περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό...εδώ μιλάω με επιφύλαξη γιατί μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος για το νόμο αλλά αυτό ξέρω, αν κάποιος ξέρει καλύτερα ας με διορθώσει...


επομενως κυκνε, μαλλον συμφωνεις με οσους λενε οτι πρεπει να ειδοποιηθει καποιος αρμοδιος (γραμμη υποστηριξης ή διωξη) διοτι για να ειναι συνεχες και επαναλαμβανομενο το φαινομενο, κανεις δεν θα καταφερε να τον πεισει να απευθυνθει καπου μονος του...

----------


## Κύκνος

> επομενως κυκνε, μαλλον συμφωνεις με οσους λενε οτι πρεπει να ειδοποιηθει καποιος αρμοδιος (γραμμη υποστηριξης ή διωξη) διοτι για να ειναι συνεχες και επαναλαμβανομενο το φαινομενο, κανεις δεν θα καταφερε να τον πεισει να απευθυνθει καπου μονος του...


Ναι, απλά θέλω να τονίσω ότι δεν είναι καλός ο αναγκαστικός εγκλεισμός του ατόμου...ξέρω ότι ίσως είναι ουτοπικό να αλλάξει αυτό αλλά το καλύτερο θα ήταν η δίωξη να επέβαλλε σ' αυτό το άτομο συναντήσεις με ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο (ανάλογα την περίπτωση) δίνοντας παράλληλα στον ασθενή την δυνατότητα να παραμείνει "ελεύθερος"...

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι, απλά θέλω να τονίσω ότι δεν είναι καλός ο αναγκαστικός εγκλεισμός του ατόμου...ξέρω ότι ίσως είναι ουτοπικό να αλλάξει αυτό αλλά το καλύτερο θα ήταν η δίωξη να επέβαλλε σ' αυτό το άτομο συναντήσεις με ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο (ανάλογα την περίπτωση) δίνοντας παράλληλα στον ασθενή την δυνατότητα να παραμείνει "ελεύθερος"...


ουτε εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι καλος ο αναγκαστικος εγκλεισμος, ουτε κανεις αλλος νομιζω.
ο εγκλεισμος δεν συγκρινεται με την ησυχια του ατομου, αλλα με την προοπτικη να πεθανει τελειως....
δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει τροπος να εξαναγκαστει κανεις σε συνεδριες, ισως γι αυτο εχει εφαρμογη ο εγκλεισμος..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Βασικα να πω κατι αν κ μπορει να πεφτω εξω..
Απο που κ ως που ξερετε οτι η διωξη σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις εφαρμοζει εγκλεισμο στο ατομο π προτιθεται να αυτοκτονησει??
Κ επισης μην τρομοκρατουμαστε οταν ακουμε "διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος", διοτι εχει πολλες μορφες και πρακτικες για την καθε περιπτωση, δεν εφαρμοζεται σε ολους το ιδιο..
Πχ αλλα μετρα θα λαβει η διωξη σε περιπτωση ηλεκτρονικης διακινησης πορνογραφικου υλικου, αλλη σε τρομοκρατικη επιθεση, αλλη σε απατη μεσω τραπεζων, αλλη σε απειλη αφαιρεσης ζωης, αλλη σε αναφορα σε αυτοκτονια κτλ..
Εγω προσωπικα πρωτη φορα ακουω (διαβαζω μαλλον) οτι σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις η διωξη τους κλεινει μεσα..
Τι ειναι η διωξη να αποφασιζει αυτεπαγγελτα?? Καμια διωξη δν σε κλεινει μεσα.. Αλλο η εισαγγελικη την οποια κανουν πολλοι συγγενεις ασθενων για να νοσηλευτει ο πασχων, κ αλλο αυτο.. Η εισαγγελικη εντολη λεει εξεταση απο ψυχιατρο.. κ μετα αποφασιζει αυτος κατα την κριση του αν πρεπει να νοσηλευτεις...
Ας πουμε οτι καποιος προειδοποιει ηλεκτρονικα οτι θα αυτοκτονησει, επεμβαινει η διωξη τον εντοπιζει, τον στελνει στο γιατρο, κ ο γιατρος τον στελνει στο ψυχιατρειο.. η διωξη σε εκλεισε? ε μην τρελαθουμε!
Επισης για να τελειωνει αυτη η παραφιλολογια δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε εγκλεισμο επειτα απο προειδοποιηση αυτοκτονιας.. ξερω περιπτωση παιδιου π το ανακοινωσε μεσω fb κ επενεβη η διωξη, του φεραν στο σπιτι ψυχολογο μιλησε μαζι του, ενημερωσαν κ τους γονεις κ το θεμα εληξε εκει! συνηθως ετσι γινεται, αλλα μηπως δν επρεπε να το πω για να μν παρουν καποιοι αερα? δεν ξερω, απ την αλλη επειδη καποιοι μπορει να τρομοκρατουνται ακουγοντας "διωξη".. τεσπα αυτα..

----------


## mpliki

μνημόνιο..κατάλαβε πρώτα τί γράφω και μετά κάτσε να κρίνεις και να σχολιάζεις..ποτέ δεν φαντασιώθηκα πως είμαι ψυχίατρος η ψυχαναλυτής. Λέω πολύ απλά πως τα απλά λογάκια παρηγοριάς δεν αρκούν για έναν άνθρωπο που είναι στο παρα 5 να τελειώσει,πρέπει ν'ασχοληθείς με τον άλλο, να καταλάβεις γιατι δεν αντέχει άλλο και μετα να τον πείσεις να ζήσει, ο κάθε άνθρωπος θέλει διαφορετική προσέγγιση. Έχω δει εδώ να γράφονται κάτι μπαναλ τυπικούρες τύπου "η ζωη ειναι ωραια", "αυριο θα ξημερωσει καινουρια μερα" κλπ, που δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να βρίσω η να προσπεράσω αυτά τα λόγια. Έχω υπάρξει αυτοκτονική, έχω κάνει απόπειρα, και πίστεψέ με αυτές οι φρασούλες είναι τόσο τυπικές που νιώθεις πως μιλάς σε τοίχο.

----------


## elis

Ρε συ λακρύ πολύ τους υποστηρίζεις τους μπάτσουσ έχουν κ κακή πλευρά μη λες μόνο την καλή

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

http://www.sinaisthisi.gr/arthra/pro...opoi-prolipsis

----------


## Lou!

> μνημόνιο..κατάλαβε πρώτα τί γράφω και μετά κάτσε να κρίνεις και να σχολιάζεις..ποτέ δεν φαντασιώθηκα πως είμαι ψυχίατρος η ψυχαναλυτής. Λέω πολύ απλά πως τα απλά λογάκια παρηγοριάς δεν αρκούν για έναν άνθρωπο που είναι στο παρα 5 να τελειώσει,πρέπει ν'ασχοληθείς με τον άλλο, να καταλάβεις γιατι δεν αντέχει άλλο και μετα να τον πείσεις να ζήσει, ο κάθε άνθρωπος θέλει διαφορετική προσέγγιση. Έχω δει εδώ να γράφονται κάτι μπαναλ τυπικούρες τύπου "η ζωη ειναι ωραια", "αυριο θα ξημερωσει καινουρια μερα" κλπ, που δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να βρίσω η να προσπεράσω αυτά τα λόγια. Έχω υπάρξει αυτοκτονική, έχω κάνει απόπειρα, και πίστεψέ με αυτές οι φρασούλες είναι τόσο τυπικές που νιώθεις πως μιλάς σε τοίχο.


συμφωνώ απολύτως! και εγώ έχω κάνει απόπειρες, και ξέρω πώς νιώθει ο αυτοκτονικός άνθρωπος. και είναι πολύ λυπηρό να γράφονται πράγματα εδώ μέσα, όπως ότι κάποιοι απειλούν ότι θα κάνουν απόπειρα επειδή είναι ανώριμα 5 χρονα και θέλουν να τραβήξουν την προσοχή!

συμφωνώ με την ιδέα κλήσης της δίωξης ή του 1018, διότι εκεί λογικά θα είναι ειδικοί επαγγελματίες, οι οποίοι θα ξέρουν πώς να προσεγγίσουν ένα αυτοκτονικό άτομο, χωρίς να του πυροδοτήσουν περαιτέρω την αυτοκτονικότητα!

----------


## Joann

> καλησπέρες... βλέπω με μεγάλη μου λύπη πως η μόνη λύση που τείνουμε να βρίσκουμε είναι η δίωξη, οι μοντερειτορς, οι ειδικοί..σίγουρα θα έχετε παρατηρήσει πως οι περισσότεροι που απειλούν με αυτοκτονία (είναι και κάποιοι που δεν απειλούν, αλλά ζήτουν απο εμάς να τους υποδείξουμε τρόπους αυτοκτονίας), είναι παιδιά νεαρά, που δεν έχουν με ποιόν να συζητήσουν τη μοναξιά τους η το κάθε προβλημα, που μπορει για εμας εδω να φανταζει μηδαμινο,ενω για κάποιον άλλο είναι ένας εφάλτης. Χωρίς να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, είναι μια κοπέλα που έμπαινε τακτικά στο φόρουμ, πριν μια βδομάδα έγραφε απελπισμένα πως δεν αντέχει άλλο, δεν έμπαινε σε συζητήσεις, δεν την ένοιαζαν λύσεις και το μπλα μπλα, παρα μόνο κάποιος ανώδυνος θάνατος για να λυτρωθεί.. απο κείνη τη μέρα νομίζω δεν έχει ξαναμπεί στο φόρουμ,κι η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω ανησυχήσει, είτε έχει πετύχει την απόπειρα είτε όχι. Λυπάμαι που είμαστε μια τέτοια κοινωνία που μένουμε μόνο στα λόγια και στα τσατ, απορώ δηλαδή, μιας και όλοι μας έχουμε μπει για κάποιο λόγο εδώ, κάποιο έχουμε κοινούς λόγους, γιατί δεν επιδιώκουμε να συναντάμε κόσμο που μας χρειάζεται και έξω απο δω...αλλα να μου πεις, με τέτοια καχυποψια και αδιαφορία ταυτόχρονα κάτι τέτοιο δε θα είναι ποτέ εφικτό.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως!
Διαφωνώ κάθετα με την ιδέα της δίωξης
στα παιδιά που γράφουν ότι θ' αυτοκτονήσουν!
Όσοι γράφουμε εδώ καιρό τα ξέρουμε αυτά τα παιδιά
και ξέρουμε ότι κάθε άλλο παρά κακόβουλα είναι.
Σιγά να μη συμφωνούσα με φασιστικές τακτικές
τύπου να "σκουπίσουμε" όποιον μας ενοχλούν τα όσα γράφει.
Την επιχείρηση "σκούπα" που επικαλούνται όσοι είναι θαυμαστές και θιασώτες τέτοιων τακτικών 
να την εφαρμόσουν στο σπίτι τους!
Δηλαδή ίσως το κάνουν ήδη.
Τα forum δεν είναι τ' αμπελοχώραφα του παππού τους!

Έχω δει post που παραδέχεται ότι έχει αναρτηθεί στο forum 
φωτογραφία και ονοματεπώνυμο μέλους
και δεν ίδρωσε τ' αφτάκι κανενός!

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...E%B1-%CF%80%CE

%B1%CE%AF%CE%B6%CE%B5%CE%B9%C2%BB&p=420869#post420 869


(«Τὰ παιδία παίζει» Σελίδα 1676, post #25129)

Προφανώς η ευαισθησία για την κατάφορη διαρροή προσωπικών δεδομένων
και τον κανιβαλισμό τότε είχε πάει περίπατο.
Άλλα post με επιθετικότατο και ξεκάθαρο περιεχόμενο bullying σε μέλη
από άλλα μέλη
(που δεν τα γράφουν βέβαια τα παιδιά που δηλώνουν αυτόχειρες)
περνάνε και ναι, ομολογουμένως τα πρασινίζει η διαχείριση,
αλλά η πλειοψηφία των μελών το κάνουν γαργάρα.

Έλεος λοιπόν με την υποκρισία και το δήθεν εδώ μέσα και παντού
προκειμένου ο καθένας να προβάλλει το εγώ του 
μη έχοντας συναίσθηση πως αυτά που γράφει και στον ίδιο φαίνονται πεφωτισμένη ανάλυση
στους υπόλοιπους μπορεί να φαίνονται απλά ασυναρτησίες ή ανιστόρητες παπαριές!
Αλλά η προπαγάνδα που γίνεται τελευταία στο forum
τόσο υπέρ του ρόλου της αστυνομίας
και η πλύση εγκεφάλου για την προσφυγή σε εθελοντικές ΜΚΟ, στο 1018 και τα συναφή
και ψυχαναγκαστικά καραγκιοζιλίκια τύπου 
"να φέρουμε τους ειδικούς να συμμαζέψουν όσους απειλούν ότι θ' αυτοκτονήσουν" 
γιατί είμαστε και σε forum ψυχολογίας
κι αυτή η πρεμούρα να λέτε σε κάποιον διαρκώς "πήγαινε στον ειδικό"
μας βάζει και σε σκέψεις και γεννά ερωτηματικά.

Αυτά τα ολίγα, 
πάμε για μεροκάματο μπας και βγάλουμε και κανα φράγκο
όσο μπορούμε δηλαδή ακόμα 
γιατί στη Ελλάδα οι άνεργοι είναι περίπου 1500000!
Να μη μιλήσω για τους ανασφάλιστους και τους εργαζόμενους απλήρωτους για μήηηηηνες!
Κατά τ' άλλα, υγιαίνετε! Πολλά φιλιά
και καλή διασκέδαση!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως!
> Διαφωνώ κάθετα με την ιδέα της δίωξης
> στα παιδιά που γράφουν ότι θ' αυτοκτονήσουν!
> Όσοι γράφουμε εδώ καιρό τα ξέρουμε αυτά τα παιδιά
> και ξέρουμε ότι κάθε άλλο παρά κακόβουλα είναι.
> Σιγά να μη συμφωνούσα με φασιστικές τακτικές
> τύπου να "σκουπίσουμε" όποιον μας ενοχλούν τα όσα γράφει.
> Την επιχείρηση "σκούπα" που επικαλούνται όσοι είναι θαυμαστές και θιασώτες τέτοιων τακτικών 
> να την εφαρμόσουν στο σπίτι τους!
> ...


Οποιος δεν συμφωνει με την δικη σου τακτικη ειναι φασιστας?Και στο φιναλε βλεπω να γραφεις με τονους χολης την διαφωνια σου και οχι το τι πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να γινει..
Για εσας τους ευαισθητους πρεπει καποιος που απειλει να αυτοκτονησει να συνεχισει να το κανει και εμεις οσο μπορουμε μεσω του πληκτρολογιου μας να προσπαθησουμε να τον αποτρεψουμε?Γινονται αυτα?Αυτο ειναι ευαισθησια η βλακεια?Και αν κατηγορηθω παλι οτι δεν καταλαβα την ουσια των δικων σας πεφωτισμενων αναλυσεων,εξηγηστε περαιτερω!

Απο ποτε ενας ειδικος εγινε προπαγανδα βρε?Ξερεις ποσοι ανθρωποι εχουν σωθει στο τσακ πριν το απονενοημενο διαβημα επειδη καποιος/οι ειδοποιησαν τις αρμοδιες αρχες?

----------


## Remedy

εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα, τι προτεινουν τα ατομα που αποστρεφονται μετα βδελυγμιας την αποψη να ειδοποιηθει καποιος ειδικος *σε περιπτωση αυτοκτονιας.* προσοχη, δεν μιλαμε για ολες τις περιπτωσεις,αλλα για ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ.
μπορει καποιος να γινει πιο σαφης? να κανει καποια προταση?
γιατι ειναι πολυ ευκολο να μοιραζουμε δημοκρατικοτητα και φασιστικοτητα στον λαο, αλλα στο μεταξυ μερικοι μπορει να αυτοκτονουν...

αν εχω καταλαβει, το μπλικι προτεινει να γνωριζουμε και να κανουμε παρεα αυτα τα ατομα και να προσπαθουμε να βοηθησουμε απο κοντα? αυτη ειναι η προταση?
η τζοαν που συμφωνει μεχρι κεραιας ,προτεινει το ιδιο?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα, τι προτεινουν τα ατομα που αποστρεφονται μετα βδελυγμιας την αποψη να ειδοποιηθει καποιος ειδικος *σε περιπτωση αυτοκτονιας.* προσοχη, δεν μιλαμε για ολες τις περιπτωσεις,αλλα για ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ.
> μπορει καποιος να γινει πιο σαφης? να κανει καποια προταση?
> γιατι ειναι πολυ ευκολο να μοιραζουμε δημοκρατικοτητα και φασιστικοτητα στον λαο, αλλα στο μεταξυ μερικοι μπορει να αυτοκτονουν...
> 
> αν εχω καταλαβει, το μπλικι προτεινει να γνωριζουμε και να κανουμε παρεα αυτα τα ατομα και να προσπαθουμε να βοηθησουμε απο κοντα? αυτη ειναι η προταση?
> η τζοαν που συμφωνει μεχρι κεραιας ,προτεινει το ιδιο?


Την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω..Ή μαλλον αυτο καταλαβα και εγω.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Ανεβάζω ξανά προηγούμενη απάντηση μου στην αρχή του θέματος...........
με το που μπήκα στο φόρουμ σοκαρίστηκα με τις συνεχόμενες απειλές αυτοκτονίας απο ένα άτομο αλλά και απο την ένταση και το θυμό του. Επικοινώνησα έτσι με τους διαχειριστές και έλαβα αυτην την απάντηση: 

Καλησπέρα σας,
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, ειδικά όταν οι αναφορές περί αυτοκτονίας γίνονται
συγκεκριμένες και έντονες, απαιτείται να ενημερώσουμε τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού
εγκλήματος, ώστε με τη συνδρομή ψυχολόγων, να προσεγγίσουν τον άνθρωπο που
απειλεί να θέσει τέλος στη ζωή του.

Από κει και πέρα, τα μέλη του φόρουμ χρειάζεται να αντιμετωπίσουν με
ενσυναίσθηση το συγκεκριμένο μέλος, χωρίς κριτική, μιας και πολλές φορές,
τέτοιες απειλές αυτοκτονίας, κρύβουν πολύ μοναξιά και χρειάζονται όλη την
καλή μας "ενέργεια" προκειμένου να είμαστε υποστηρικτικοί. 

Οι διαχειριστές πετάν εμμέσως πλην σαφώς σε εμάς το μπαλάκι να καλέσουμε την αστυνομία... και ρωτάω να το κάνουμε? θα βοηθήσει? ή αντίθετα θα στιγματίσουμε άτομα που ήθελαν με λάθος τρόπο να τραβήξουν προσοχή ... Αν καλέσουμε την αστυνομία θα ενημερωθούν και οι οικογένειες των ατόμων και αυτό ίσως βοηθήσει να απευθυνθούν αυτά τα άτομα σε κάποιον ειδικό. Παρακαλώ όσους έχουν κάποια γνώμη να την εκφράσουν και να δούμε όλοι μαζί με πιο τρόπο μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε αυτά τα άτομα...

Οι διαχειριστές προτείνουν ως λύση την αστυνομία και μόνο! Εμείς σκεφτήκαμε και κάτι πιο ήρεμο τύπου 1018 ... Αλλά μάλλον και αυτό για κάποιους είναι λάθος. Να ξαναπώ πως προσπάθησα με προσωπικά μηνύματα για 10 μέρες περίπου να στηρίξω άτομο από εδω μέσα που απειλούσε πως θα αυτοκτονήσει...αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα. 
Δεν είναι η εύκολη λύση το πήγαινε σε ειδικό ....η δύσκολη είναι. Η εύκολη και αυτη που γίνεται περισσότερο στις μέρες μας είναι το σκάσε και κολύμπα ή πήγαινε να σου δώσουν φάρμακα για να μοιάζεις οκ (δεν μιλάω για περιπτώσεις που η φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι απαραίτητη) 

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μπει στο μυαλό όλων πως αν αντιμετωπίζουμε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα πάμε σε ψυχολόγο κτλ τόσο απλά !!!! Δηλαδή αυτοί που σπάνε το πόδι τους πάνε στον φίλο ή στον συγγενή ή όπου αλλου και βάζουν γύψο κτλ δεν πάνε σε γιατρό? Δεν θέλουμε ούτε την δίωξη εδω μέσα αλλά ούτε και θέλουμε να αυτοκτονήσει κανείς. Το να νίβουμε τα χέρια μας και να μην προτείνουμε λύση αλλά να είμαστε αρνητικοί με όλα ΔΕΝ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ. Για πέστε μου τι θα κάνατε αν το τελευταίο μήνυμα που θα πέρνατε από άτομο ήταν ''σε αφήνω. Σωστά αυτά που λες αλλά δεν θα βοηθήσουν εμένα. Εγώ πήρα τα χάπια μου και το ξυράφι μου και ετοιμάζομαι να συναντήσω τους αγγέλους'' και μετά αποσύνδεση. Για πες πως βοηθάς τι λες και σε ποιόν ? αρνείται να σε συναντήσει απο κοντά, αρνείται να δει ειδικό, έχει αποσυνδεθεί ... πείτε τι κάνετε ??? την προσευχή σας και του στέλνετε τις θετικές σας σκέψεις....? 
Αυτά από εμένα ας κάνει ο καθένας για τον άλλον ότι θα έκανε και για τον εαυτό του σε παρόμοια θέση..... Καλή σας μέρα

----------


## Joann

> Οποιος δεν συμφωνει με την δικη σου τακτικη ειναι φασιστας?Και στο φιναλε βλεπω να γραφεις με τονους χολης την διαφωνια σου και οχι το τι πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να γινει..
> Για εσας τους ευαισθητους πρεπει καποιος που απειλει να αυτοκτονησει να συνεχισει να το κανει και εμεις οσο μπορουμε μεσω του πληκτρολογιου μας να προσπαθησουμε να τον αποτρεψουμε?Γινονται αυτα?Αυτο ειναι ευαισθησια η βλακεια?Και αν κατηγορηθω παλι οτι δεν καταλαβα την ουσια των δικων σας πεφωτισμενων αναλυσεων,εξηγηστε περαιτερω!
> 
> Απο ποτε ενας ειδικος εγινε προπαγανδα βρε?Ξερεις ποσοι ανθρωποι εχουν σωθει στο τσακ πριν το απονενοημενο διαβημα επειδη καποιος/οι ειδοποιησαν τις αρμοδιες αρχες?


Δε σε είπα φασίστα, κύριε, 
αλλά όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιάζεται.
"Σιγά να μη συμφωνούσα με φασιστικές τακτικές" έχω γράψει κατά λέξη.
Μη διαστρεβλώνεις ό,τι γράφω λοιπόν! 
Και δεν αναφέρθηκα προσωπικά σε κανέναν,
αντίθετα με σένα που άρχισες να μου καταλογίζεις σε προσωπικό επίπεδο 
πινελιές χολής, όξους και νεφτιού!
Άντε και καλά κρασά!
Και τους χαρακτηρισμούς σου περί χολής να τους κρατήσεις για πάρτη σου.
Κατά τ' άλλα είστε εδώ για να βοηθήσετε τα μέλη του forum με αυτοκτονικές τάσεις
και να προστατέψετε τα φιλήσυχα μέλη αυτού του forum
που ταράζεται ο ψυχισμός τους με τέτοιου είδους αναγγελίες! :-ΡΡΡ
Το πολύ πολύ ν' αυτοκτονήσει κανένας που διαβάζει αυτά που γράφετε! 

Για την ανάρτηση φωτογραφιών και ονοματεπώνυμου μελών από άλλα μέλη
και χυδαία posts με περιεχόμενο bullying από μέλη σε άλλα μέλη, 
άκρα του τάφου σιωπή! 

Remedy, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ή κάνεις πλάκα;

ΥΓ: Δεν αμφισβητώ τις καλές προθέσεις καινούριων μελών
απέναντι στα παιδιά που γράφουν απελπισμένα,
αλλά τα παλαιότερα μέλη γνωρίζουν
ότι δεν υπάρχουν μόνο fake posts περί αυτοκτονίας,
αλλά και fake thread που διατείνονται ότι θέλουν να προστατέψουν τους ...επίδοξους αυτόχειρες! 

Το διάλειμμα στο φροντιστήριο τέλειωσε, το βράδυ πάλι!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Δε σε είπα φασίστα, κύριε, 
> αλλά όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιάζεται.
> "Σιγά να μη συμφωνούσα με φασιστικές τακτικές" έχω γράψει κατά λέξη.
> Μη διαστρεβλώνεις ό,τι γράφω λοιπόν! 
> Και δεν αναφέρθηκα προσωπικά σε κανέναν,
> αντίθετα με σένα που άρχισες να μου καταλογίζεις σε προσωπικό επίπεδο 
> πινελιές χολής, όξους και νεφτιού!
> Άντε και καλά κρασά!
> Και τους χαρακτηρισμούς σου περί χολής να τους κρατήσεις για πάρτη σου.
> ...


Μηπως να ξεκινας με λιγο τηλιο την μερα σου??Πολλα νευρα...

----------


## Remedy

> ......
> Remedy, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ή κάνεις πλάκα;
> 
> ΥΓ: Δεν αμφισβητώ τις καλές προθέσεις καινούριων μελών
> απέναντι στα παιδιά που γράφουν απελπισμένα,
> αλλά τα παλαιότερα μέλη γνωρίζουν
> ότι δεν υπάρχουν μόνο fake posts περί αυτοκτονίας,
> αλλά και fake thread που διατείνονται ότι θέλουν να προστατέψουν τους ...επίδοξους αυτόχειρες! 
> 
> .....!


οχι Τζοαν, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δεν καταλαβαινω.φαινομαι να κανω πλακα?
κι αν επανερχομαι παρα το επιθετικο σου υφος, ειναι γιατι το θεωρω εξαιρετικα σοβαρο και επικινδυνο.
το κλειδι παραπανω εφερε ενα πολυ αληθινο παραδειγμα που μπορει να εχει συμβει ηδη η και να συμβει στο αμεσο μελλον.
εμφανιζεται μελος με το θεμα "αυτοκτονια" και επιμενει. αλλοι αδιαφορουν, αλλοι προσπαθουν να πλησιασουν και αποτυγχανουν, αλλοι δεν πειθονται καν, καποιος βρισκει επαφη αλλα δεν τον πειθει και εξακολουθει τις αναγγελιες θανατου η ακομα χειροτερα, εξαφανιζεται.
εσυ τι προτεινεις να γινει? να τον κοιταμε και να πιουμε εναν καφε στην υγεια του?

οσο για τα φεικ ποστ ειναι ενα αλλο μεγαλο θεμα αλλα δεν βλεπω τον λογο να το μπλεκουμε σε αυτο που ειναι το πλεον σοβαρο κατα την γνωμη μου.
ναι, και φεικ ποστ υπαρχουν και στημμενα φεικ ποστ υπαρχουν, και μελη που ζητουν απο αλλα μελη να στησουν ποστ με σκευωριες εναντιον αλλων μελων υπαρχουν , και φεικ λογαριασμοι ΠΟΛΛΟΙ υπαρχουν, που αλλοι γινονται για λογους κακοηθειας και αλλοι λογω αδυναμιας.
αυτο σε τι βοηθαει το θεμα που συζηταμε?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως!
> Διαφωνώ κάθετα με την ιδέα της δίωξης
> στα παιδιά που γράφουν ότι θ' αυτοκτονήσουν!
> Όσοι γράφουμε εδώ καιρό τα ξέρουμε αυτά τα παιδιά
> και ξέρουμε ότι κάθε άλλο παρά κακόβουλα είναι.
> Σιγά να μη συμφωνούσα με φασιστικές τακτικές
> τύπου να "σκουπίσουμε" όποιον μας ενοχλούν τα όσα γράφει.
> Την επιχείρηση "σκούπα" που επικαλούνται όσοι είναι θαυμαστές και θιασώτες τέτοιων τακτικών 
> να την εφαρμόσουν στο σπίτι τους!
> ...


1) Καταρχην δεν καταλαβαινω που κολλανε τα περι "φασισμου" και "επιχειρηση σκουπα" και "μπατσοι γουρουνια δολοφονοι" και "προπαναγδα" με το θεμα της απειλης αυτοκτονιας.. Προφανως μπερδεψες τα θρεντ, δεν συζηταμε εδω για πολιτικη, αλλα για τελειως αλλο θεμα.. Ολα τα πραγματα ξερεις καλη μου εχουν πολλες οψεις, το να υποστηριξει κανεις οτι σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις καλο ειναι να επεμβαινει η διωξη δεν τον κανει ουτε φασιστα ουτε "υποκριτη" και αλλες παπαριες σαν αυτες που ειπωθηκαν παραπανω! Προσπαθησε λοιπον σε παρακαλω να βγαλεις τις παρωπιδες και τις εμπαθειες που ισως να εχεις εναντιον προσωπων και οργανισμων, γιατι δεν σε βοηθανε καθολου πιστεψε με, και καταφερνεις το αντιθετο απ το να φανεις "δημοκρατικη".. Επισης για να φοβαται καποιος παει να πει εχει τη φωλια του λερωμενη.. Και συνηθως αυτα που κατηγορει στους αλλους ειναι αυτα που ο ιδιος κανει κ θελει να απαλαγγει φορτωνοντας τα αλλου..

2) Που κολλαει το οτι καποιος ανεφερε ενα ονοματεπωνυμο αλλου μελους (το οποιο εγω προσωπικα δεν ειδα), η το bullying και καλα που λες.. Πραγματικα δεν συζηταμε ουτε για πολιτικη ουτε για βια, εγκληματικοτητα και μπλα μπλα μπλα.. Οταν ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ με τοσες πολλες διαφορετικες προσωπικοτητες και οπτικες λογικο ειναι να υπαρξουν και εντασεις και διαφωνιες κτλ.. Αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να κολλαμε εκει? Και να διυλιζουμε τον κωνωπα και να σταζουμε χολη και εμπαθεια? Το να τα βρουμε και να παμε παρακατω δλδ δεν παιζει, ετσι? Διοτι αν το κανουμε αυτο παει να πει οτι υποκυπτουμε στου αλλου τη σκοπιμοτητα και την υποκρισια,ε? Μαλιστα!

3) Επειδη ειδα αναφορα και σε καλα "fake threads" εχω να σου πω το εξης, με καθε καλη διαθεση.. Μαθε να κοιτας τι γραφεται και οχι ποιος το γραφει... Το αμα δεν συμπαθουμε καποιον δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τον ακυρωνουμε ως ατομο, η το εαν εχει κανει καποιος πραγματα καταπτυστα (για τα δικα μας δεδομενα παντα), δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τυφλωνομαστε απο οργη και να ειμαστε προκατειλλημενοι απεναντι στα παντα.. Διαβαζε τις γραμμες σε παρακαλω, οχι τον ανθρωπο.. Και για να σου λυθει η απορια, ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα παλι δεν θα πειστεις και το ξερω, γιατι αν εχουμε παρωπιδες βλεπουμε παντου εχθρους και αντιπαλους, εγω προτεινα στον χρηστη Κλειδι να ανοιξει ενα τετοιο θεμα, και οταν μου ειπε οτι δεν ξερει πως να ανοιγει θρεντ και δεν μπαινει συχνα, προθυμοποιηθηκα να ανοιξω αυτο το θρεντ. Τιποτα αλλο. Το αν σου φαινεται υποκριτικο το οτι εξεφρασα την αποψη μου και δεν πειθεσαι, λυπαμαι, αλλα προβλημα σου. Δεν μπορω να κανω κατι επ αυτου.

4) Και το βασικοτερο και ουσιαστικοτερο : Οκ, να μην ενημερωνουμε τη διωξη, να μην καλουμε γραμμες βοηθειας, να μην πηγαινουμε σε ειδικους, αλλα ΤΙ? πες ευθεως, προτεινε, να γινει το και το. Διοτι ξες ειναι πολυ ευκολο να διαφωνουμε και να βρισκουμε απο ενα αντεπειχιρημα για τις καλες προθεσεις του αλλου, αλλα πρεπει να ειμαστε σε θεση να προτεινουμε την δικη μας αποψη και να την στηριζουμε με επιχειρηματα, εξηγωντας επαρκως γιατι ειναι καλυτερη απο καποια αλλη αποψη (ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ : λεω απο καποια αλλη, οχι απο καποιου αλλου.. if u get me..) Προτεινε λοιπον, την διαφορετικη εκδοχη σου τι πρεπει να γινεται σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, και στηριξε το με επιχειρηματα.. Μπορει να εχεις κατα νου κατι π δεν ειχαμε σκεφτει, ποιος ξερει.. Μπορεις να το κανεις?? Καν το!! Αλλα σε παρακαλω τις εμπαθειες και τα οφτοπικ, αστα εκτος, και βαλε λιγο καλη διαθεση, αν εχεις, οσο εχεις  :Smile: 

Αυτα! Παω να φαω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Οποιος δεν συμφωνει με την δικη σου τακτικη ειναι φασιστας?Και στο φιναλε βλεπω να γραφεις με τονους χολης την διαφωνια σου και οχι το τι πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να γινει..
> Για εσας τους ευαισθητους πρεπει καποιος που απειλει να αυτοκτονησει να συνεχισει να το κανει και εμεις οσο μπορουμε μεσω του πληκτρολογιου μας να προσπαθησουμε να τον αποτρεψουμε?Γινονται αυτα?Αυτο ειναι ευαισθησια η βλακεια?Και αν κατηγορηθω παλι οτι δεν καταλαβα την ουσια των δικων σας πεφωτισμενων αναλυσεων,εξηγηστε περαιτερω!
> 
> Απο ποτε ενας ειδικος εγινε προπαγανδα βρε?Ξερεις ποσοι ανθρωποι εχουν σωθει στο τσακ πριν το απονενοημενο διαβημα επειδη καποιος/οι ειδοποιησαν τις αρμοδιες αρχες?


Επισης να πω το προφανες, οτι οσο και να σκοτωνομαστε και να προσπαθει κανεις να αποδειξει οτι εχει δικιο (για τα δικα του δεδομενα παντα), το φορουμ ειναι ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ σε ολους και ετσι οτιδηποτε υποπεσει στην αντιληψη του καθενος μπορει να κανει τις αναλογες ενεργειες που θεωρει σωστες κατα τα δικα του δεδομενα.. Δλδ πχ για να ενημερωσω εγω τις αρμοδιες υπηρεσιες δεν χρειαζεται να ειμαι καν μελος.. Μπορει να το κανει ο οποιοσδηποτε.. Απο κει κ περα καλο ειναι επαναλαμβανω να προσεχουμε με την αυτοκτονικοτητα και το τι γραφουμε.. Διοτι δεν μπορουμε να παιζουμε με τις ψυχες των αλλων.. Σε ενα οποιοδηποτε φορουμ πχ βλεπω οτι ο αλλος γραφει κατι ακραιο και επικινδυνο, ε σορρυ αλλα δεν θα κατσω να διαβασω οοοολα τα θεματα του και να εξετασω αν ειναι καλο παιδι η οχι (τι σημαινει αραγε "καλο παιδι"?), και αμα τον ξερουν οι αλλοι οτι ειναι οντως δυστυχισμενος και δεν τρολαρει... σορρυ κιολας αλλα αμα θες να τρολαρεις γραψε για το πουλι σου, γραψε για οτιδηποτε αλλο, αλλα οχι τετοιο χιουμορ.. ελεος..

----------


## Nocash

Ο Θωμας σταματησε να χρονομετραει....

Και δεν νομιζω οτι τον τρομαξατε...
Νομιζω πως απλα αλλαξε γνωμη....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Επισης να πω το προφανες, οτι οσο και να σκοτωνομαστε και να προσπαθει κανεις να αποδειξει οτι εχει δικιο (για τα δικα του δεδομενα παντα), το φορουμ ειναι ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ σε ολους και ετσι οτιδηποτε υποπεσει στην αντιληψη του καθενος μπορει να κανει τις αναλογες ενεργειες που θεωρει σωστες κατα τα δικα του δεδομενα.. Δλδ πχ για να ενημερωσω εγω τις αρμοδιες υπηρεσιες δεν χρειαζεται να ειμαι καν μελος.. Μπορει να το κανει ο οποιοσδηποτε.. Απο κει κ περα καλο ειναι επαναλαμβανω να προσεχουμε με την αυτοκτονικοτητα και το τι γραφουμε.. Διοτι δεν μπορουμε να παιζουμε με τις ψυχες των αλλων.. Σε ενα οποιοδηποτε φορουμ πχ βλεπω οτι ο αλλος γραφει κατι ακραιο και επικινδυνο, ε σορρυ αλλα δεν θα κατσω να διαβασω οοοολα τα θεματα του και να εξετασω αν ειναι καλο παιδι η οχι (τι σημαινει αραγε "καλο παιδι"?), και αμα τον ξερουν οι αλλοι οτι ειναι οντως δυστυχισμενος και δεν τρολαρει... σορρυ κιολας αλλα αμα θες να τρολαρεις γραψε για το πουλι σου, γραψε για οτιδηποτε αλλο, αλλα οχι τετοιο χιουμορ.. ελεος..


Δεν διαφωνω καπου..Ειναι πολυ λεπτο το θεμα της αυτοκτονιας νομιζω κανεις μας δεν μπορει να χειριστει μια τετοια κατασταση και ποσο μαλλον απο ενα φορουμ..Αναρωτιεμαι ακομα γιατι θυμωσαν καποια μελη με το θεμα σου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ο Θωμας σταματησε να χρονομετραει....
> 
> Και δεν νομιζω οτι τον τρομαξατε...
> Νομιζω πως απλα αλλαξε γνωμη....


Εεεε σε παρακαλω μην μου το χαλας!!! Τι ανοιξα τοτε αυτο το fake thread για να γραψω τις ανιστορητες παπαριες μου, και να διατεινομαι οτι θελω να προστατεψω τους επιδοξους αυτοχειρες, εγω η χυδαια και καταπτυστη υποκριτρια?? Φακ, αποκαλυφθηκα τωρα η ρουφιανα, παω να κρυφτω παναθεμα με  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν διαφωνω καπου..Ειναι πολυ λεπτο το θεμα της αυτοκτονιας νομιζω κανεις μας δεν μπορει να χειριστει μια τετοια κατασταση και ποσο μαλλον απο ενα φορουμ..Αναρωτιεμαι ακομα γιατι θυμωσαν καποια μελη με το θεμα σου.


Προφανως εμποτισμενοι με προσωπικες εμπαθειες και αντιπαθειες και προκαταληψεις και δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο.. Αλλα πχ ρε πουλακι μου, κρυψε το νικ κ δες το κειμενο!! Πραγματικα ομως!! χαχαχαχ τι να πω πια??!! Διαφωνω σε ολα και με ολα, αλλα δεν εχω να αντιπροτεινω λυση στηριζοντας την με επιχειρηματα! Ε οχι!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Βασικα να πω κατι αν κ μπορει να πεφτω εξω..
> Απο που κ ως που ξερετε οτι η διωξη σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις εφαρμοζει εγκλεισμο στο ατομο π προτιθεται να αυτοκτονησει??
> Κ επισης μην τρομοκρατουμαστε οταν ακουμε "διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος", διοτι εχει πολλες μορφες και πρακτικες για την καθε περιπτωση, δεν εφαρμοζεται σε ολους το ιδιο..
> Πχ αλλα μετρα θα λαβει η διωξη σε περιπτωση ηλεκτρονικης διακινησης πορνογραφικου υλικου, αλλη σε τρομοκρατικη επιθεση, αλλη σε απατη μεσω τραπεζων, αλλη σε απειλη αφαιρεσης ζωης, αλλη σε αναφορα σε αυτοκτονια κτλ..
> Εγω προσωπικα πρωτη φορα ακουω (διαβαζω μαλλον) οτι σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις η διωξη τους κλεινει μεσα..
> Τι ειναι η διωξη να αποφασιζει αυτεπαγγελτα?? Καμια διωξη δν σε κλεινει μεσα.. Αλλο η εισαγγελικη την οποια κανουν πολλοι συγγενεις ασθενων για να νοσηλευτει ο πασχων, κ αλλο αυτο.. Η εισαγγελικη εντολη λεει εξεταση απο ψυχιατρο.. κ μετα αποφασιζει αυτος κατα την κριση του αν πρεπει να νοσηλευτεις...
> Ας πουμε οτι καποιος προειδοποιει ηλεκτρονικα οτι θα αυτοκτονησει, επεμβαινει η διωξη τον εντοπιζει, τον στελνει στο γιατρο, κ ο γιατρος τον στελνει στο ψυχιατρειο.. η διωξη σε εκλεισε? ε μην τρελαθουμε!
> Επισης για να τελειωνει αυτη η παραφιλολογια δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε εγκλεισμο επειτα απο προειδοποιηση αυτοκτονιας.. ξερω περιπτωση παιδιου π το ανακοινωσε μεσω fb κ επενεβη η διωξη, του φεραν στο σπιτι ψυχολογο μιλησε μαζι του, ενημερωσαν κ τους γονεις κ το θεμα εληξε εκει! συνηθως ετσι γινεται, αλλα μηπως δν επρεπε να το πω για να μν παρουν καποιοι αερα? δεν ξερω, απ την αλλη επειδη καποιοι μπορει να τρομοκρατουνται ακουγοντας "διωξη".. τεσπα αυτα..


Θα σου απαντήσω εγώ που το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι γιατί κι εμένα μου έχουν στείλει στο σπίτι τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος δήθεν από ενδιαφέρον (εδώ μόνο να γελάσω μπορώ γιατί το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν ενδιαφέρεται καθόλου και το έκανε μόνο για να μου προκαλέσει πρόβλημα) μετά από κάτι που είχα γράψει δημόσια αλλά δεν ανέφερε καν τη λέξη "αυτοκτονία" και δεν απευθυνόταν προς μέλη φόρουμ, ήταν απλά μια σκέψη μου...κι η κυρία μου έστειλε την αστυνομία στις 4 το πρωί και μας αναστάτωσε όλους...
Άκου λοιπόν πως έγινε: αρχικά είπαν στους γονείς μου ότι είχαν εισαγγελική εντολή για να με πάρουν μαζί τους ώστε να νοσηλευτώ κι όταν οι γονείς μου αντέδρασαν, ο ψυχολόγος που ήταν μαζί ζήτησε να μου μιλήσει όπως κι έγινε...ζήτησα να μας αφήσουν μόνους για να μιλήσουμε ώστε να μπορώ να μιλήσω ελεύθερα...εκείνος μου είπε ότι έγινε μια καταγγελία κι ότι ήρθε απλά για να δει αν είμαι καλά...τότε ηρέμησα...πριν μιλήσουμε κι όσο ήταν οι αστυνομικοί έξω είχα αγχωθεί κι ας μην ήμουν σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για μένα (δεν είναι και λίγο να σου χτυπάει η αστυνομία το κουδούνι κι ειδικά στις 4 το πρωί). Αρχικά του είπα ότι είμαι καλά, όμως πάνω στη συζήτηση σε κάποια φάση λύγισα και αποκάλυψα ότι ήμουν ήδη τραυματισμένη (όμως αυτό είχε συμβεί μέρες πριν απλά σκόπευα να το επαναλάβω) και τότε εκείνος μου είπε ότι αυτό ήταν πρόβλημα...εγώ του ζήτησα να μην με πάει μέσα γιατί θα ήταν χειρότερα για μένα, ανέφερα κι ότι είχα νοσηλευτεί ήδη με τη θέληση μου αλλά ότι ήταν τόσο χάλια που υπέγραψα να φύγω παρά τη συμβουλή των γιατρών και δόξα τω Θεώ ο άνθρωπος ήταν λογικός και κατάλαβε ότι όντως θα μου έκανε κακό ο εγκλεισμός κι απλά μετά απ' αυτό το σημείο που συμφώνησε να μείνω σπίτι μου, μιλήσαμε λίγο ακόμη ώστε να μου προσφέρει υποστήριξη...
Συνοψίζοντας, εγώ λοιπόν τρομοκρατήθηκα. Γι' αυτό ξαναλέω ας είμαστε λίγο μετρημένοι στα λόγια μας όσον αφορά την εμπλοκή της αστυνομίας γιατί στο τέλος μπορεί να κάνουμε περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό...τώρα αν αυτή είναι η πρόθεση μερικών (γενικά μιλάω), οκ, πάω πάσο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κυκνε λυπαμαι πολυ και αν ειναι αληθεια ετσι οπως τα λες πραγματικα ειναι κριμα..  :Frown:  Αλλα γιατι ηρθε η αστυνομια στις 4 τα ξημερωματα? Εντυπωση μου κανει! Μαλλον δεν τα ξερω εγω σωστα τοτε, γιατι εγω ξερω για περιπτωση παιδιου που εγραψε μεσω του φεισμπουκ οτι θα αυτοκτονησει και ηταν απο ερωτικη απογοητευση και οπως εγραψα πηγαν σπιτι ατομα της διωξης μαζι με ψυχολογο, του μιλησαν, ενημερωθηκαν και οι γονεις, μετα αν το παιδι συνεχισε συνεδριες δεν ξερω... φυσικα καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη, και οπως και στις παννεληνιες παιζει ρολο ο εξεταστης για το βαθμο π θα σου βαλει, ετσι κι εδω, ειναι να ειναι συννενοησιμος ο αλλος, μπορει εσενα να ετυχε να ρθουν οι πιο "αναποδοι" να το πω, δν ξερω.. τεσπα επειδη δεν ξερω κ πολλα επι του θεματος απλα την αποψη μου λεω, το σταματαω εδω το θεμα με τη διωξη γτ ενδεχεται και να λεω μπαρουφες.. απλα κλεινοντας να πω οτι καλο ειναι να προσεχουμε οταν γραφουμε οτι θα αυτοκτονησουμε, διοτι εμεις μπορει να το γραφουμε ειτε σε μεγαλη απογνωση, ειτε σαν κραυγη απελπισιας, ειτε σαν κακογουστο αστειο, ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο, αλλα μπορει καποιος να το λαβει πολυ πιο σοβαρα και να μπουμε σε διαδικασιες που δεν θα θελαμε.. επισης η γραμμη 1018 ειναι πολυ καλη, και καλο ειναι να ειναι η πρωτη γραμμη αντιμετωπισης.. δλδ οσοι εχουν τασεις να παιρνουν εκει τηλεφωνο... αυτα.. και peace guys! φευγω τωρα γιατι πραγματικα πειναω  :Stick Out Tongue:  ταλεμε  :Smile:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε λυπαμαι πολυ και αν ειναι αληθεια ετσι οπως τα λες πραγματικα ειναι κριμα..  Αλλα γιατι ηρθε η αστυνομια στις 4 τα ξημερωματα? Εντυπωση μου κανει! Μαλλον δεν τα ξερω εγω σωστα τοτε, γιατι εγω ξερω για περιπτωση παιδιου που εγραψε μεσω του φεισμπουκ οτι θα αυτοκτονησει και ηταν απο ερωτικη απογοητευση και οπως εγραψα πηγαν σπιτι ατομα της διωξης μαζι με ψυχολογο, του μιλησαν, ενημερωθηκαν και οι γονεις, μετα αν το παιδι συνεχισε συνεδριες δεν ξερω... φυσικα καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη, και οπως και στις παννεληνιες παιζει ρολο ο εξεταστης για το βαθμο π θα σου βαλει, ετσι κι εδω, ειναι να ειναι συννενοησιμος ο αλλος, μπορει εσενα να ετυχε να ρθουν οι πιο "αναποδοι" να το πω, δν ξερω.. τεσπα επειδη δεν ξερω κ πολλα επι του θεματος απλα την αποψη μου λεω, το σταματαω εδω το θεμα με τη διωξη γτ ενδεχεται και να λεω μπαρουφες.. απλα κλεινοντας να πω οτι καλο ειναι να προσεχουμε οταν γραφουμε οτι θα αυτοκτονησουμε, διοτι εμεις μπορει να το γραφουμε ειτε σε μεγαλη απογνωση, ειτε σαν κραυγη απελπισιας, ειτε σαν κακογουστο αστειο, ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο, αλλα μπορει καποιος να το λαβει πολυ πιο σοβαρα και να μπουμε σε διαδικασιες που δεν θα θελαμε.. επισης η γραμμη 1018 ειναι πολυ καλη, και καλο ειναι να ειναι η πρωτη γραμμη αντιμετωπισης.. δλδ οσοι εχουν τασεις να παιρνουν εκει τηλεφωνο... αυτα.. και peace guys! φευγω τωρα γιατι πραγματικα πειναω  ταλεμε


Γιατί η κυρία έκανε καταγγελία ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να αυτοκτονήσω βασιζόμενη σ' αυτό το μήνυμα κι υποθέτω πως η δίωξη είναι υποχρεωμένη να ελέγχει κάθε καταγγελία...ναι, εντάξει, μπορούμε να το σταματήσουμε άλλωστε νομίζω πως το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα...απλά το ανέφερα γιατί πιστεύω πως ένα ζωντανό παράδειγμα είναι καλύτερο από γενικές συζητήσεις...
Τα λέμε!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συμφωνω, καλα εκανες και το ανεφερες! Τα λεμε!  :Smile:

----------


## Serenity2

Συμφωνώ κ 'γω. Ακόμα και πλάκα να κάνουν σίγουρα χρίζουν ψυχολογικής βοήθειας. Οπότε ούτε θα στιγματιστούν ούτε κάτι άλλο. Ισα-ισα που θα βοηθηθούν. Αν δεν είναι σε θέση να δεχτούν βοήθεια τότε σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν καλύτεροι άνθρωποι. Θα χειροτερέψουν δηλαδή απο μόνοι τους και οχι απο το στίγμα..........

----------


## Joann

> 1) Καταρχην δεν καταλαβαινω που κολλανε τα περι "φασισμου" και "επιχειρηση σκουπα" και "μπατσοι γουρουνια δολοφονοι" και "προπαναγδα" με το θεμα της απειλης αυτοκτονιας.. Προφανως μπερδεψες τα θρεντ, δεν συζηταμε εδω για πολιτικη, αλλα για τελειως αλλο θεμα.. Ολα τα πραγματα ξερεις καλη μου εχουν πολλες οψεις, το να υποστηριξει κανεις οτι σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις καλο ειναι να επεμβαινει η διωξη δεν τον κανει ουτε φασιστα ουτε "υποκριτη" και αλλες παπαριες σαν αυτες που ειπωθηκαν παραπανω! Προσπαθησε λοιπον σε παρακαλω να βγαλεις τις παρωπιδες και τις εμπαθειες που ισως να εχεις εναντιον προσωπων και οργανισμων, γιατι δεν σε βοηθανε καθολου πιστεψε με, και καταφερνεις το αντιθετο απ το να φανεις "δημοκρατικη".. Επισης για να φοβαται καποιος παει να πει εχει τη φωλια του λερωμενη.. Και συνηθως αυτα που κατηγορει στους αλλους ειναι αυτα που ο ιδιος κανει κ θελει να απαλαγγει φορτωνοντας τα αλλου..
> 
> 2) Που κολλαει το οτι καποιος ανεφερε ενα ονοματεπωνυμο αλλου μελους (το οποιο εγω προσωπικα δεν ειδα), η το bullying και καλα που λες.. Πραγματικα δεν συζηταμε ουτε για πολιτικη ουτε για βια, εγκληματικοτητα και μπλα μπλα μπλα.. Οταν ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ με τοσες πολλες διαφορετικες προσωπικοτητες και οπτικες λογικο ειναι να υπαρξουν και εντασεις και διαφωνιες κτλ.. Αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να κολλαμε εκει? Και να διυλιζουμε τον κωνωπα και να σταζουμε χολη και εμπαθεια? Το να τα βρουμε και να παμε παρακατω δλδ δεν παιζει, ετσι? Διοτι αν το κανουμε αυτο παει να πει οτι υποκυπτουμε στου αλλου τη σκοπιμοτητα και την υποκρισια,ε? Μαλιστα!
> 
> 3) Επειδη ειδα αναφορα και σε καλα "fake threads" εχω να σου πω το εξης, με καθε καλη διαθεση.. Μαθε να κοιτας τι γραφεται και οχι ποιος το γραφει... Το αμα δεν συμπαθουμε καποιον δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τον ακυρωνουμε ως ατομο, η το εαν εχει κανει καποιος πραγματα καταπτυστα (για τα δικα μας δεδομενα παντα), δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τυφλωνομαστε απο οργη και να ειμαστε προκατειλλημενοι απεναντι στα παντα.. Διαβαζε τις γραμμες σε παρακαλω, οχι τον ανθρωπο.. Και για να σου λυθει η απορια, ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα παλι δεν θα πειστεις και το ξερω, γιατι αν εχουμε παρωπιδες βλεπουμε παντου εχθρους και αντιπαλους, εγω προτεινα στον χρηστη Κλειδι να ανοιξει ενα τετοιο θεμα, και οταν μου ειπε οτι δεν ξερει πως να ανοιγει θρεντ και δεν μπαινει συχνα, προθυμοποιηθηκα να ανοιξω αυτο το θρεντ. Τιποτα αλλο. Το αν σου φαινεται υποκριτικο το οτι εξεφρασα την αποψη μου και δεν πειθεσαι, λυπαμαι, αλλα προβλημα σου. Δεν μπορω να κανω κατι επ αυτου.
> 
> 4) Και το βασικοτερο και ουσιαστικοτερο : Οκ, να μην ενημερωνουμε τη διωξη, να μην καλουμε γραμμες βοηθειας, να μην πηγαινουμε σε ειδικους, αλλα ΤΙ? πες ευθεως, προτεινε, να γινει το και το. Διοτι ξες ειναι πολυ ευκολο να διαφωνουμε και να βρισκουμε απο ενα αντεπειχιρημα για τις καλες προθεσεις του αλλου, αλλα πρεπει να ειμαστε σε θεση να προτεινουμε την δικη μας αποψη και να την στηριζουμε με επιχειρηματα, εξηγωντας επαρκως γιατι ειναι καλυτερη απο καποια αλλη αποψη (ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ : λεω απο καποια αλλη, οχι απο καποιου αλλου.. if u get me..) Προτεινε λοιπον, την διαφορετικη εκδοχη σου τι πρεπει να γινεται σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, και στηριξε το με επιχειρηματα.. Μπορει να εχεις κατα νου κατι π δεν ειχαμε σκεφτει, ποιος ξερει.. Μπορεις να το κανεις?? Καν το!! Αλλα σε παρακαλω τις εμπαθειες και τα οφτοπικ, αστα εκτος, και βαλε λιγο καλη διαθεση, αν εχεις, οσο εχεις 
> 
> Αυτα! Παω να φαω


Δεν μπέρδεψα βέβαια τα thread όπως γράφεις.
Κατά τις δικές σου αντιλήψεις, 
ίσως πολιτική είναι μόνο το να μπλαμπλάρει κάποιος
πολιτικολογώντας για κόμματα,
αλλά πολιτικότατη πράξη είναι και το να επικαλείσαι να επέμβει η αστυνομία
και δείχνει πολύ καλά τις πεποιθήσεις και τις τακτικές ενός ατόμου.
Και βέβαια δεν ήμουνα η μόνη που θεωρώ ρουφιανιά 
το να καταδώσεις άτομο στη δίωξη,
και μάλιστα άτομα που γράφουν στο forum
και που μιλάς έστω και διαδικτυακά μαζί τους,
αλλά και άλλοι σου έγραψαν παρόμοια εδώ (copy paste):
Πρώτο
"Ρε συ λακρύ πολύ τους υποστηρίζεις τους μπάτσουσ 
έχουν κ κακή πλευρά μη λες μόνο την καλή"
Δεύτερο
"βλέπω με μεγάλη μου λύπη πως η μόνη λύση που τείνουμε να βρίσκουμε είναι η δίωξη, 
οι μοντερειτορς, οι ειδικοί.."
Τρίτο:
"Θα σου απαντήσω εγώ που το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι 
γιατί κι εμένα μου έχουν στείλει στο σπίτι τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος 
δήθεν από ενδιαφέρον 
(εδώ μόνο να γελάσω μπορώ 
γιατί το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν ενδιαφέρεται καθόλου 
και το έκανε μόνο για να μου προκαλέσει πρόβλημα) ...
κι η κυρία μου έστειλε την αστυνομία στις 4 το πρωί και μας αναστάτωσε όλους..."

Το κήρυγμα που μου κάνεις: 
"Μαθε να κοιτας τι γραφεται και οχι ποιος το γραφει..
Το αμα δεν συμπαθουμε καποιον δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τον ακυρωνουμε ως ατομο,..."

μπάζει από παντού 
αφού ούτε σε ξέρω, ούτε προσωπική άποψη έχω για σένα
κι όταν γράφω, γράφω εντελώς παρορμητικά.
Προφανώς σε όσους διαφωνούν με τις τακτικές που προτείνεις εσύ
το σοβαρό σου αντεπιχείρημα είναι ότι στάζουν χολή και εμπάθεια.
Οι εμπάθειες και οι χολές που γράφεις είναι προϊόντα του εγκεφάλου σου.
Όσο για το ότι έγραψα ότι γράφονται παπαριές και βιάστηκες να μου το ανταποδώσεις
- με το καλοπροαίρετο πνεύμα που γράφεις συνήθως -
γράφοντας 
"και αλλες παπαριες σαν αυτες που ειπωθηκαν παραπανω!"
μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά!
Όταν γράφει κάποιος ότι στο forum διαβάζει παπαριές 
δεν το λέει ντε και καλά για σένα!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Τώρα όσο για μηνύματα με περιεχόμενο bullying που λέω
και post που αναφέρουν ότι μέλος έχει αναρτήσει φωτογραφία και ονοματεπώνυμο μέλους,
(που ευτυχώς διαγράφτηκε άμεσα από τη διαχείριση)
όποιον πραγματικά τον ενοχλεί η διαρροή προσωπικών δεδομένων
τα παρατηρεί και τα επισημαίνει.
Όποιον δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν κάνει τον Κινέζο
και σφυρίζει κλέφτικα!
Και επειδή πολύ ασχολήθηκα
πάω να πιω το φρουτοχυμό μου και να βγω βολτίτσα.  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

1) Νομιζω πως εχω το δικαιωμα να υποστηριζω ο,τι θελω και να ενστερνιζομαι οποια τακτικη γουσταρω και θεωρω σωστη χωρις να παρω την εγκριση ουτε τη δικη σου ουτε κανενος.. Εγω αν βλεπω επιμονα αυτοκτονικα ποστς θα ενημερωνω τους αρμοδιους, εσυ και ο οποιοσδηποτε μην το κανεις αν δεν συμφωνεις.. δεν υποχρεωσα κανεναν, οκ??

2) Παλι τα οφτοπικ για πολιτικη, για διαρροη ονοματεπωνυμων κτλ.. και ρωταω το απλο και μην απαντησεις, ΤΙ σχεση εχουν αυτα με το βασικο θεμα? Απο την Πολη ερχομαι και στην κορφη γαρυφαλλο.. Ανοιξε ενα νεο θρεντ και θεσε εκει τους προβληματισμος σου, μην τα χωνουμε ολα στο ιδιο τσουβαλι.. σε πειραξε η λεξη "παπαριες" ενω ολα τα προηγουμενα που εγραφες ηταν αναφορες σε fake threads ΧΩΡΙΣ ομως να μπορεις να στηριξεις την αποψη σου με επιχειρηματα, και να αποδειξεις κατι τετοιο.. επειτα το αν γραφει καποιος καλοπροαιρετα η οχι φαινεται και μονο απ το γεγονος οτι απομονωνει τεχνηεντως φρασεις αλλων μελων με σκοπο αραγε τι? και παντα μπλεκεται σε θρεντς καυγαδων ριχοντας βελη προς πασα κατευθυνση χωρις να εχει κατι να αντιπροτεινει και να το στηριξει.. 

3) Πολυ βασικο!! Ακομα δεν μου απαντησες!! Γιατι ολο απο δω και απο κει το πας... Κατα τα δικα σου δεδομενα, ΤΙ πρεπει να γινεται στις περιπτωσεις που καποιος επαναλαμβανει οτι προτιθεται να αυτοκτονησει?? Μπορεις να προτεινεις πρεπει να γινεται ΤΟ και ΤΟ, και να το στηριξεις? προφανως δεν εχεις κατι να πεις, γι αυτο και το πας αλλου και λες αλλα ντ' αλλων, επειδη δεν συμφωνεις νομιζοντας οτι το να γραφεις με εριστικο τροπο και να διαφωνεις στα παντα σε καθιστα οτι πας κοντρα στο κατεστημενο (ναι..)

4) Πολυ ασχοληθηκες λοιπον, καλη ορεξη και καλη βολτα...  :Smile:  και καλη καρδια (αν και δεν το βλεπω)

Σε περιπτωση που θες να μπεις στον κοπο να μου απαντησεις, απαντα μονο το 3.. ΤΙ πρεπει να γινεται.. τα αλλα ξερω και εγω να διαφωνω και να κανω κυρηγμα και να ειμαι καυστικη και καλα (προσοχη μονο στο καλσον)

Αυτα!!  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

αφου σταματησε ο θωμας θα συνεχισω εγω το μετρημα. 11 και σημερα!!
παρακαλω καλεστε τους μπατσους να ερθουν να με σωσουν, σαπιζωντας με στο ξυλο οπως κανουν στις πορειες, μηπως και πεθανω απ'τα χτυπηματα γιατι βαριεμαι να το κανω μονος μου.  :Cool: 

γραφτηκε μια ανακριβεια νομιζω στη πρωτη σελιδα. δεν εχω δει ποτε τη διαχειριση να πεταει το μπαλακι σε χρηστες. συνηθως κλειδωνει και διαγραφει τα θεματα που ανακοινωνουν αυτοκτονια, ακριβως γιατι δε θελει να εχει κανεις ευθυνη αμα καλεσει καποιος τη διωξη. αν τωρα σε προσωπικα μηνυματα ειπωθηκε κατι αλλο, δε μπορω να το ξερω. 

γενικα καλο θα ηταν να μη τρωει πορτα αυτος που γραφει οτι θα αυτοκτονισει, τουλαχιστον χωρις να συζητησει πρωτα τους λογους που θελει να πεθανει, γιατι αυτο μονο χειροτερα τον κανει. και τελικα απ'την απογοητευση του μπορει να οδηγηθει μια ωρα γρηγοροτερα εκει, και το φορουμ αντι ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης οπως λεει οτι ειναι, να γινει ψυχολογικης καταρρευσης.

δε ξερω αν εγινε κατανοητο, απλα προτεινω να αντιμετωπιζεται η καθε περιπτωση διαφορετικα, οχι με το που γραφτει η λεξη αυτοκτονια να κλειδωνει αμεσως το θεμα.

----------


## thomas98

κενο σιγά μη ξαναγράψω για μέτρηση 
να μου στείλει κανας μαλακας από εδώ 
τους κωλομπατσους σπίτι μου 

θα μετραω χωρίς να το γράφω 
τα μέλη θα καταλάβουν τι έγινε 
όταν χαθώ μόνιμα από εδώ

----------


## deleted-member30-03

γιατι δεν ανοιγεις απλα ενα θεματακι να γραψεις αναλυτικα οτι σε απασχολει, μπας και παρεις καμια καλη απαντηση και βοηθηθεις, και αφησεις το μετρημα ?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> κενο σιγά μη ξαναγράψω για μέτρηση 
> να μου στείλει κανας μαλακας από εδώ 
> τους κωλομπατσους σπίτι μου 
> 
> θα μετραω χωρίς να το γράφω 
> τα μέλη θα καταλάβουν τι έγινε 
> όταν χαθώ μόνιμα από εδώ


Καταλαβαινεις ποσο χειριστικος εισαι?Και που??Σε ενα φορουμ ρε Θωμα να πουμε..Ημαρτον..!Σε ποιους θες να προκαλεσεις ενοχες?Σε ενα φορουμ?Και καθονται μερικοι και σου απαντανε σοβαρα και ΔΗΘΕΝ ευαισθητα?Το πηγαμε τωρα στους κωλομπατσους!!Ειδικοι ερχονται και αποτρεπουν οταν και αν προλαβουν..Τωρα αμα παιζεις εννοειται και δεν θες κωλομπατσους εξω απο την πορτα σου!

----------


## betelgeuse

> συμφωνώ απολύτως! και εγώ έχω κάνει απόπειρες, και ξέρω πώς νιώθει ο αυτοκτονικός άνθρωπος. και είναι πολύ λυπηρό να γράφονται πράγματα εδώ μέσα, όπως ότι κάποιοι απειλούν ότι θα κάνουν απόπειρα επειδή είναι ανώριμα 5 χρονα και θέλουν να τραβήξουν την προσοχή!
> 
> συμφωνώ με την ιδέα κλήσης της δίωξης ή του 1018, διότι εκεί λογικά θα είναι ειδικοί επαγγελματίες, οι οποίοι θα ξέρουν πώς να προσεγγίσουν ένα αυτοκτονικό άτομο, χωρίς να του πυροδοτήσουν περαιτέρω την αυτοκτονικότητα!


Lou , και ομως υπαρχουν μελη που κανουν πλακα με τετοια θεματα , και δυστυχως δεν ειναι ευκολο να ξεχωρισεις παντα ποιο ποστ ειναι fake.
Και εχεις δικιο , οτι σε περιπτωση που καποιος οντως θελει να αυτοκτονησει ισως μια απαντηση να εχει ακριβως το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα , δηλαδη να τον σπρωξει πιο κοντα στη αυτοκτονια , για αυτο και συνηθως αποφευγω να απανταω σε τετοια θεματα. 



Joann μιας και αναφερθηκες σε εμενα ( και ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβα τον λογο ) , πες μου αν θες , τι παραπανω θα μπορουσα να κανω? Eκανα αναφορα , και εψαχνα να βρω ποιος μοντερειτορ μπορει να ειναι ξυπνιος εκεινη την ωρα στελνοντας πμ , περα απο την αναφορα , ωστε να σιγουρευτω οτι θα τα διαγραψουν . Σαν μελος τι αλλο μπορουσα να κανω? Δεν μπορω να αποτρεψω καποιον απο το να βγαλει στην φορα τα προσωπικα στοιχεια αλλου μελους. Αυτο ειναι στο χερι της διαχειρισης .



Mpliki για την κοπελα που λες , αν κοιταξεις το προφιλ της φαινεται οτι ηταν ονλαιν χτες το βραδυ .

----------


## Joann

> Joann μιας και αναφερθηκες σε εμενα ( και ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβα τον λογο ) , πες μου αν θες , τι παραπανω θα μπορουσα να κανω? Eκανα αναφορα , και εψαχνα να βρω ποιος μοντερειτορ μπορει να ειναι ξυπνιος εκεινη την ωρα στελνοντας πμ , περα απο την αναφορα , ωστε να σιγουρευτω οτι θα τα διαγραψουν . Σαν μελος τι αλλο μπορουσα να κανω? Δεν μπορω να αποτρεψω καποιον απο το να βγαλει στην φορα τα προσωπικα στοιχεια αλλου μελους. Αυτο ειναι στο χερι της διαχειρισης .


betelgeuse, παρεξήγησες.
Από το post σου είδα απλά τυχαία
ότι μέλος ανάρτησε φωτογραφία και ονοματεπώνυμο άλλου μέλους
και φρίκαρα - όχι βέβαια με σένα 
που καλά έκανες και που έκανες αναφορά
και που το είπες,
κι εγώ το ίδιο θα 'κανα - 
αλλά μ' αυτόν που το έκανε και την απάθεια που το δέχτηκαν
τ' άλλα μέλη.
Για μένα αυτά πρέπει να λέγονται δημόσια 
για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται.
Και είναι σημαντικό όλοι όσοι γράφουν στο internet
να ξέρουν πώς να προφυλάσσουν τον εαυτό τους
και τα προσωπικά τους δεδομένα
και τι νομικά μέτρα μπορούν να πάρουν 
απέναντι σε όποιον τους εκθέτει, τους διαπομπεύει
ή τους γράφει κακόβουλα μηνύματα bullying. 
Το ίδιο φρίκαρα κι όταν είδα να γράφουν να ρουφιανεύουμε στην αστυνομία
μέλη του forum που γράφουν αυτοκτονικά posts.
Δεν αλλάζει η απέχθειά μου για τη ρουφιανιά
με τίποτα και γι αυτό άρχισα να ωρύομαι.
Τα παιδιά που αναρτούν αυτοκτονικά posts εδώ και πολύ καιρό
τα ξέρουμε και δόξα το θεό μια χαρά είναι 
και μακάρι να είναι πάντα καλά 
γιατί και μια χαρά παιδιά είναι. 
Και πιστεύω αν κάποιος έχει ενδιαφέρον
για μέλη που αναγγέλουν ότι θ' αυτοκτονήσουν,
μπορεί να τους πει μια καλή κουβέντα
κι αν είναι ειλικρινές το ενδιαφέρον
ο άλλος το καταλαβαίνει και το αποδέχεται.
Το να του λες ότι θα του στείλεις τη δίωξη στο σπίτι του
απλά τον φοβίζει και τον κάνει να κλειστεί στο καβούκι του ακόμα περισσότερο.
Ο μόνος λόγος που δικαιολογεί το να καλέσει κάποιος τη δίωξη 
είναι απλά για να πετάξει την ευθύνη από πάνω του
όταν όντως υπάρχει θέμα ευθύνης.
Αλλά αν κάποιος δεν έχει τέτοιους λόγους να τον τσιτώνουν,
από κει και πέρα είναι θέμα εμμονής
και η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά...
Αυτά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ωχουυυυυυυ ρε καλη μου μας εχεις ζαλισει απο χτες με ντεπον ειμαι για παρτη σου... ελεος δεν το κοβεις καλυτερα λεω εγω βαριεμαι να κατσω να διαβασω το σεντονι κιολας... δεν σε εχω δει να προσφερεις και ουσιαστικη βοηθεια εδω μεσα.. μονο να το παιζεις "προστατης" των και καλα αδυνατων και αδικημενων και επειτα σε πειραξε η αστυνομια.. εχει κι αλλα θρεντς... η αλλη κοπελιτσα εχει βουλιμια, ο αλλος εχει αρνητικα συμπτωματα, κι ολο υποδειξεις και ηθικολογια...γραψε κ εκει, ολο εδω εισαι.... νυσταξααααααααα.....

----------


## Joann

Χτύπα κανα τήλιο να ηρεμήσεις ή πήξε κανα ρυζόγαλο!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μπααα μαλλον αυτα εσυ τα χρειαζεσαι! (παντως μου θυμιζεις μια στριγγλα καθηγητρια που ειχα στο γυμνασιο, μπας κ εισαι αυτη? σοβαρα τωρα το υφος και ολα ιδιο ειναι!!)

----------


## Joann

Eμένα δε μου θυμίζεις τίποτα απολύτως!

Αφιερωμένο σ' όσες δουλειά δεν έχουν να κάνουν 
και ξύνουν τα νυχάκια τους να καβγαδίσουν με κανέναν στο forum
να περάσει η μέρα τους! 
Άντε μπραζίου!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καταλαβαινεις ποσο χειριστικος εισαι?Και που??Σε ενα φορουμ ρε Θωμα να πουμε..Ημαρτον..!Σε ποιους θες να προκαλεσεις ενοχες?Σε ενα φορουμ?Και καθονται μερικοι και σου απαντανε σοβαρα και ΔΗΘΕΝ ευαισθητα?Το πηγαμε τωρα στους κωλομπατσους!!Ειδικοι ερχονται και αποτρεπουν οταν και αν προλαβουν..Τωρα αμα παιζεις εννοειται και δεν θες κωλομπατσους εξω απο την πορτα σου!


+φωνω!!!!
Οπου υπαρχει καπνος, υπαρχει και φωτια!
Και οποιοι τσαντιζονται με καλα "ρουφιανικες μεθοδους" (κατι που τους εμεινε μαλλον απο οταν ζουσαν το 1930) παει να πει οτι εχει τη φωλια του λερωμενη, και του χτυπησε καποια χορδη γι αυτο και ωρυεται τοσο και γραφει κατεβατα!
Κατα τ αλλα εγω την αποψη μου την ειπα και οποιος μου απαντησει χανει!
χοχοχοχο!
Kisses and hugs darlings!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Eμένα δε μου θυμίζεις τίποτα απολύτως!
> 
> Αφιερωμένο σ' όσες δουλειά δεν έχουν να κάνουν 
> και ξύνουν τα νυχάκια τους να καβγαδίσουν με κανέναν στο forum
> να περάσει η μέρα τους! 
> Άντε μπραζίου!


Αντε γειααααα!!! και βγες καμια βολτα να σε φυσηξει ο αερας!!! και πανε καμια βολτα με κανα ατομο της ηλικιας σου μπας και συννενοηθεις με το λειψο μυαλο σου!!! αλλα προσοχη γυρνα νωρις μετα τις 12 παιζουν δυνατα τα decibell και μπορει να παθεις κανα καρδιακο!!
Φιλακια και αγκαλιτσες κοριτσαρα μου!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Joann

> Αντε γειααααα!!! και βγες καμια βολτα να σε φυσηξει ο αερας!!! και πανε καμια βολτα με κανα ατομο της ηλικιας σου μπας και συννενοηθεις με το λειψο μυαλο σου!!! αλλα προσοχη γυρνα νωρις μετα τις 12 παιζουν δυνατα τα decibell και μπορει να παθεις κανα καρδιακο!!
> Φιλακια και αγκαλιτσες κοριτσαρα μου!!!


Και λέγαμε θα τη βάλεις μπροστά την κασέτα με τα περί ηλικίας ή δε θα τη βάλεις!
Πάρε κι ένα τραγούδι για κότες πάσης ηλικίας!
Ελπίζω να σε καλύπτει και να μη σ' αφήνει απ' έξω που 'σαι μικιούλα
μπεμπούλα!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πωληση πνευματος..Ανατρουχιασα ρε Τζοαν..Και επειδη ετσι σου αρεσει η πολιτικη απο οτι εχω καταλαβει,μου θυμιζεις το ΚΚΕ που λεει σε ολα οχι (οχι οχι οχι οχι οχι) και καμια λυση..Μονο κραξιμο!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Πωωωωω πια πλακα εχεις!! Καθομαι και σπαω πλακα μαζι σ, κ σορρυ π καθομαι κ σ απανταω, αλλα προς το παρον δν εχω κατι καλυτερο να κανω και οι φιλες μ δν ηρθαν ακομα!! Οποτε λεω να σ δωσω λιγη αξια!!
Ρε αντε τραβα βαλτα με κανα ατομο της ηλικιας σου!! μαζι μου δεν σε παιρνει!!
Αφιερωμενο μωρακλα μου, εγω σου δινω αυτο!!




Περαστικουλια γιαγιακα γλυκουλα!!!

(Να σε πω πες μου αν θα μ απαντησεις γτ εχω να παω wc να σου ριξω ενα χεσιμο!!) :P

Makiaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Πωληση πνευματος..Ανατρουχιασα ρε Τζοαν..Και επειδη ετσι σου αρεσει η πολιτικη απο οτι εχω καταλαβει,μου θυμιζεις το ΚΚΕ που λεει σε ολα οχι (οχι οχι οχι οχι οχι) και καμια λυση..Μονο κραξιμο!


Κι εμενα αυτο μ θυμισε, τυχαιο δν νομιζω!!! Το κκε αλλα ειπα να μην το γραψω!!! Εγω λοιπον ειμαι χρυσαυγιτισσα οποτε την πατησατε! χοχοχοχοχο! (μνημονιο, ασε , την εχωωω, την εχωωωω οπως λεει και ο αγαπημενος μ Σεφερλης!!!)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μωρε βρηκα μια φωτο που αντιπροσωπευει την Τζοαν και την καθε Τζοαν στο φβ αλλα δεν ξερω πως να την ανεβασω εδω!

----------


## Joann

Εμένα, mnimonio, που για τα δεινά της Ελλάδας βρίζεις συνέχεια τους μετανάστες
μου θυμίζεις τον Μιχαλολιάκο, 
αλλά δε στη λέω ποτέ γιατί μ' αρέσει η δημοκρατία και η πολυφωνία.
Όσο για το κράξιμο μάλλον βλέπεις επιλεκτικά,
αλλά δε μ' ενδιαφέρει και πολύ.
Α τον Παναγιώταρο μου θυμίζεις μάλλον!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Εμένα, mnimonio, που για τα δεινά της Ελλάδας βρίζεις συνέχεια τους μετανάστες
> μου θυμίζεις τον Μιχαλολιάκο, 
> αλλά δε στη λέω ποτέ γιατί μ' αρέσει η δημοκρατία και η πολυφωνία.
> Όσο για το κράξιμο μάλλον βλέπεις επιλεκτικά,
> αλλά δε μ' ενδιαφέρει και πολύ.


Ε να μην με ελεγες Μιχαλολιακο??Να μην πας στους μεταναστες?Τι να κανουμε ο καθενας με τις αποψεις του αλλα μην γινεσαι ασχετη με το θεμα μονο και μονο για να ριξεις χολη!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εμένα, mnimonio, που για τα δεινά της Ελλάδας βρίζεις συνέχεια τους μετανάστες
> μου θυμίζεις τον Μιχαλολιάκο, 
> αλλά δε στη λέω ποτέ γιατί μ' αρέσει η δημοκρατία και η πολυφωνία.
> Όσο για το κράξιμο μάλλον βλέπεις επιλεκτικά,
> αλλά δε μ' ενδιαφέρει και πολύ.
> Α τον Παναγιώταρο μου θυμίζεις μάλλον!


Μονο το μνημονιο, εγω δν εχω αξια ρε συ??  :Stick Out Tongue:  Α, και μην μ πεις οτι εγω σου θυμιζω τη Ζαρουλια, γτ δν τν παω! Πες μ καναν Καιαδα που ειμαι και της μεταλ να παρω το μνημονιο και να παμε να κανουμε κανα καψωνι χαχαχαχα!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οριστε μνημονιο ασχετη!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Τραβα τωρα να παρεις και το ecdl!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(Πλακιζω, ε? ελπιζω να σηκωνεις, γτ καποιοι "πολλα βαρεις" δν σηκωνουν!!)  :Smile:

----------


## Joann

> Πωωωωω πια πλακα εχεις!! Καθομαι και σπαω πλακα μαζι σ, κ σορρυ π καθομαι κ σ απανταω, αλλα προς το παρον δν εχω κατι καλυτερο να κανω και οι φιλες μ δν ηρθαν ακομα!! Οποτε λεω να σ δωσω λιγη αξια!!
> Ρε αντε τραβα βαλτα με κανα ατομο της ηλικιας σου!! μαζι μου δεν σε παιρνει!!
> Αφιερωμενο μωρακλα μου, εγω σου δινω αυτο!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Περαστικουλια γιαγιακα γλυκουλα!!!
> 
> ...


Αν οι μαλακίες που έχω ακούσει σ' αυτό το thread και καλά υποστήριξης
στους αυτοκτονικούς  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ήταν ευρώ,
θα 'χα γίνει πλούσια!
Σ' αδίκησα που το είπα fake ε;
Και το χέσιμο που μου 'γραψες πριν
ρίχ' το στα μούτρα σου.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Οριστε μνημονιο ασχετη!!  Τραβα τωρα να παρεις και το ecdl!! 
> (Πλακιζω, ε? ελπιζω να σηκωνεις, γτ καποιοι "πολλα βαρεις" δν σηκωνουν!!)


Δεν την εβγαλε!! :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αν οι μαλακίες που έχω ακούσει σ' αυτό το thread και καλά υποστήριξης 
> ήταν ευρώ,
> θα 'χα γίνει πλούσια!


Αμα θες να κανω καναν ερανο για τα αδεσποτα και να σε στηριξω, κριμα ειναι!!
Επισης δινει και η εκκλησια συσσιτιο αν εχεις υποψην!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν την εβγαλε!! :P


Γαμωτη μου 2 φορες προσπαθησα! τι σκατα? ποιος μας ματιαξε παλι!! ποιος μας γλωσσοφαγε υπερλαμπρο μνημονιο!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(βαζω το λινκ γμτ αλλα δν το βγαζει!!)
Ρε τζοαν λυσ τα μαγια σου επιτελους κ ελα να βαλεις ενα χερακι να βοηθησεις παλευουμε 10 ωρες να ανεβασουμε μια φωτο κ δν ανεβαινει γμτ!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Tελος παντων..Μην της κανεις την χαρη ρε λακρυ,ηδη χεστηκε το θεμα.

----------


## Joann

> Αμα θες να κανω καναν ερανο για τα αδεσποτα και να σε στηριξω, κριμα ειναι!!
> Επισης δινει και η εκκλησια συσσιτιο αν εχεις υποψην!!


Μπα δε με μειώνει που με λες αδέσποτο,
τα ζωάκια μια χαρά είναι.
Αλλά που να σου εξηγώ τώρα,
την ώρα μου θα σπαταλήσω.
Για να καταλάβει κάποιος, πρέπει να 'χει εγκέφαλο,
όχι σπογγώδη εγκεφαλοπάθεια!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Δεν εχω κατι εναντιον κανενος κ ειμαι ανοιχτη σε ολα και εχω τσακωθει πολυυυυ χειροτερα με ατομα απο δω και μετα απο λιγο καιρο τα ξαναβρηκαμε και αλληλοστηριζομασταν! δοξα τω θεω open-minded οσο πρεπει ειμαι! απλα σκεφτομαι οτι ισως τον τροπο π μιλαω μαζι σου πχ, με τν κενο, τν νοκας κ καποιους αλλους δν τον σηκωνουν ολοι.. καποιοι μπορει να ειναι πιο παγεροι κ κρυοι.. καλη καρδια να υπαρχει και να μην κολλαμε γκαιζζζζζζ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μπα δε με μειώνει που με λες αδέσποτο,
> τα ζωάκια μια χαρά είναι.
> Αλλά που να σου εξηγώ τώρα,
> την ώρα μου θα σπαταλήσω.
> Για να καταλάβει κάποιος, πρέπει να 'χει εγκέφαλο,
> όχι σπογγώδη εγκεφαλοπάθεια!


Μιλησε ο Αινσταιν χαχαχαχαχα!!! Τωρα καλη μου πραγματικα το τελευταιο ηταν αναγκη να το πεις?? Νιωθεις περηφανη, νιωθεις καλυτερη ως ανθρωπος?? Τι να σου πω ρε φιλε!! Πραγματικα!!! Αυτη ειναι η αλληλεγγυη και η υποστηριξη που διατεινεσαι, μαλιστα! Κριμα γιατι μολις κατεστρεψες το σοβαροφανες προφιλ που προσπαθουσες τοσο καιρο να χτισεις, εγω τουλαχιστον δν εχω υποκριθει την ατσαλακωτη! κριμα γτ φανηκε ο χαρακτηρας σου και το ηθος σου, διοτι ενω εγω σε πλακιζω οπως κανω με ολους σχεδον εδω μεσα, εσυ ανταπαντας με προσβολες και ειρωνειες και κακαντρεχειες! Εγω δν εχω κατι μαζι σου, εσυ συνεχισε... congrats...  :Smile:

----------


## Joann

Φαίνεται η καλή σου η καρδιά και το ανοιχτό σου μυαλό επίσης!
Μπάζει από παντού!

Ths evala thermometro ki exei 41
ma farmako de vrisketai mexri stigmhs kanena!
to farmako gia ola!
αφιερωμένο!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τι να σου πω ρε φιλε.... πραγματικα!!! ξεκολλα λιγακι!! βγαλε τις παρωπιδες απο το μυαλουδακι σου!!
Εαν εκανες τον κοπο να διαβασεις απαντησεις μου σε θρεντς οπου ατομα ζητανε βοηθεια, θα καταλαβαινες αν ειμαι ανοιχτη και εχω καλη καρδια η οχι... Απεναντιας εσενα δν σε εχω δει ποτε να βοηθας και καλα, μονο να βαλλεις προς πασα κατευθυνση!!
Καλη μου επεσες απο το θρονο σου..
Νιωθεις περηφανη?? Συνεχισε !!!
Σ αρεσει τωρα αυτο π κανεις?? Ειλικρινα!! Ικανοποιεισαι προσπαθωντας να μειωσεις αλλους?? Την βρισκεις ετσ??
Συνεχισε!!!!

----------


## Joann

Φσσσστ! Μίστερ, με παρεξήγησες. 
Εγώ σε διασκεδάζω και συ με κατηγορείς
ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω την καλοσύνη σου και την προσφορά σου; 
Είσαι άδικος και σκληρός μαζί μου και δε θα 'πρεπε! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Φσσσστ! Μίστερ, με παρεξήγησες. 
> Εγώ σε διασκεδάζω και συ με κατηγορείς
> ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω την καλοσύνη σου και την προσφορά σου; 
> Είσαι άδικος και σκληρός μαζί μου και δε θα 'πρεπε!



Μωρε τωρα που σε "βλεπω"...Εισαι ανωτερη του Κασιδιαρη εσυ!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συνεχισε....  :Smile:   :Smile:  
( Και μιας και μ γαμας το θρεντ με τραγουδια, επειδη τετοια δν ακουω, βαλε ρε μλκ κανα μπλακ μεταλ να χτυπηθουμε να γουσταρουμε κ λιγο! βαλε καναν alice cooper εκει! μ βαζεις αυτες τις αηδιες παναθεμα σε!)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Οπως καταλαβαινεις στο ειρωνικο σου επιπεδο δν πεφτω ουτε σ κανω τη χαρη να με εκνευρισεις, οσο κ αν προσπαθεις για το αντιθετο !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μωρε τωρα που σε "βλεπω"...Εισαι ανωτερη του Κασιδιαρη εσυ!


Ειπαμε ο Κασιδιαρης ειμαι εγω!!!! τελος!! Αυτη ειναι η Ζαρουλια!! Μπορει να μοιαζει κ εμφανισιακα ποιος ξερει!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(τωρα θα αρπαχτει και θα ειρωνευτει, βαζουμε 10 ευρω στοιχημα?? )  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Ειπαμε ο Κασιδιαρης ειμαι εγω!!!! τελος!! Αυτη ειναι η Ζαρουλια!! Μπορει να μοιαζει κ εμφανισιακα ποιος ξερει!! 
> (τωρα θα αρπαχτει και θα ειρωνευτει, βαζουμε 10 ευρω στοιχημα?? )


Στην βλακεια δεν στοιχηματιζεις..Ειναι δεδομενη!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Στην βλακεια δεν στοιχηματιζεις..Ειναι δεδομενη!


Χαχαχαχαχα!! Ελα τωρα νταξει πλακα σπαζουμε!
Τζοανακι μην απαντησεις ειρωνικα ρε αφου το χεσαμε που το χεσαμε ας το ληξουμε!
Και μην μ βαζεις ρε γμτ ο,τι να ναι τραγουδια, βαζε μ bon jovi, guns, maiden κ αλλα τετοια π μ αρεσουνε αν θες να μ αφιερωσεις, αφου ξερω ρε μ αγαπας παναθεμα σε!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joann

> Συνεχισε.... 
> ( Και μιας και μ γαμας το θρεντ με τραγουδια, επειδη τετοια δν ακουω, βαλε ρε μλκ κανα μπλακ μεταλ να χτυπηθουμε να γουσταρουμε κ λιγο! βαλε καναν alice cooper εκει! μ βαζεις αυτες τις αηδιες παναθεμα σε!) 
> 
> Οπως καταλαβαινεις στο ειρωνικο σου επιπεδο δν πεφτω ουτε σ κανω τη χαρη να με εκνευρισεις, οσο κ αν προσπαθεις για το αντιθετο !!


Nα ρε μλκ πάρε πάρε alice cooper να γουστάρεις!
Απ' τα πολύ καλά δεν είναι αλλά αφού τους στέλνει όλους στο διάολο
χαλάλι του! 

Γιατί θα πέσω εγώ στο ειρωνικό σου επίπεδο; :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε μλκ μην βριζεις γαμωτη μου, σας εχω χαλασει ολους εδω μεσα με τις χυδαιολογιες μου!
Μακρια απο μενα, ειμαι κακη επιρροη!!
Ασχετο, alternative ακους??
Εχουν βεβαια και καλυτερα οι placebo, αλλα αφου το συγκεκριμενο τους λεει το προφανες, χαλαλι τους τους ανθρωπους!!
Παρε ρεεεε μλκ δωσε ενα headbanging σε λεωωωω!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joann

Ρε μλκ, ποιος βρίζει; Μακριά από μένα 
τέτοιες άδικες και ανυπόστατες κατηγορίες!
Και alternative ακούω και λατέρνατιβ!
Καλά κάνουν και τους το λένε το προφανές
γι αυτό σου 'βαλα και γω πριν το "Μ' αυτό περνάνε όλα"!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

xaxaxaxa poli gelio milame katouri8ika sto? 
gelio me trampakoula

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλα δεν βαρεθηκες? Ορεξη για καυγα εχεις μαλλον? βαρετη εισαι ουτε να συζητησει κανεις ουτε να τσακωθει μαζι σου! πραγματικα ομως!!
Συνεχισε σε παρακαλω, δινεις επιθεωρηση τζαμπα!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mpliki

Lacry χωρίς παρεξηγηση,σοβαρα τωρα...επειδηόμως ώρες ώρες γίνεσαι εριστικη και φερεσαι καπως παιδιαστικα(χωρις να το παιζω παν-ωριμη). Ξέρεις πως βρήκα το φορουμ αυτο?? αναζητώντας στο γκουγκλ αυτοκτονια απο νευρικη ανορεξια, και μαντεψε τι βρηκα..δεκαδες θεματα που ειχες ανοιξει για τη δδ που ειχες περασει και παει λεγοντας, αυτα που εγραφες μου υποδεικνυανε τροπους αυτοκτονιας..οποτε νομιζω ατοπο το θεμα που ανοιξες..εαν δεν ειχα ξεμπλοκαρει το κεφαλι μου θα ημουνα τωρα ακομα αφαγη για να γινω αρρωστη και αδυνατη οπως ειχες γινει και να πεθανω..εαν ουτε αυτο δε σε κανει να μπεις στη διαδικασια της αυτογνωσιας τοτε τι να πω..φιλικα πάντα, γιατι δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να λογοφερω τσαμπε με κανεναν!

----------


## Joann

mpliki, συγγνώμη δεν πάει σε σένα.

Και πάλι με πληγώνεις, άσπλαχνο κακό παιγί!
Ε τώρα για την επιθεώρηση, με τα νούμερα ό,τι μπορώ κάνω!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

άντε μπον βουαγιάζ!
Και χαιρετίσματα στη μαμά του κιτσ ...εε του Κίτσου μάιν κιτς!
αφιερωμένο!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειμαι ασπλαχνη και κακια η ρουφιανα! Το ξερω γμτ!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ποιος Κιτσος καλε? Του Κιτσου η μανα καθονταν κοντα σου παραθυρι??
Σορρυ δν ξερω απο ελληνικες ταινιες κ αυτα π βαζεις μ ειναι παντελως αγνωστα, εγω βλεπω αηδιες τυπου rest stop  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Θα σου βαζα ενα αποσπασμα αλλα φοβαμαι μην αηδιασεις!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacry χωρίς παρεξηγηση,σοβαρα τωρα...επειδηόμως ώρες ώρες γίνεσαι εριστικη και φερεσαι καπως παιδιαστικα(χωρις να το παιζω παν-ωριμη). Ξέρεις πως βρήκα το φορουμ αυτο?? αναζητώντας στο γκουγκλ αυτοκτονια απο νευρικη ανορεξια, και μαντεψε τι βρηκα..δεκαδες θεματα που ειχες ανοιξει για τη δδ που ειχες περασει και παει λεγοντας, αυτα που εγραφες μου υποδεικνυανε τροπους αυτοκτονιας..οποτε νομιζω ατοπο το θεμα που ανοιξες..εαν δεν ειχα ξεμπλοκαρει το κεφαλι μου θα ημουνα τωρα ακομα αφαγη για να γινω αρρωστη και αδυνατη οπως ειχες γινει και να πεθανω..εαν ουτε αυτο δε σε κανει να μπεις στη διαδικασια της αυτογνωσιας τοτε τι να πω..φιλικα πάντα, γιατι δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να λογοφερω τσαμπε με κανεναν!


Αντε παλι... ανοιξα εγω το θεμα... οκ το ανοιξα εγω γτ ο αλλος δν ηξερε να το ανοιγει!! οκ?? θες την κηδεμονια του θρεντ? παρτην και στα @@ μου! δεν ειναι δικο μου το θεμα λεμε! τελος! αν ηταν δικο μ θα ηταν δικο μ και δν θα εμπαινε ο καθε παπαρας να βγαλει την εμπαθεια του και το κομπλεξ του! 
Και τι σχεση εχει το οτι εχω ανοιξει θρεντ για τη δδ που εχω? Αμα ψαξεις το ΠΡΩΤΟ μου ποστ π εγραψα εδω μεσα ηταν επειτα απο ενα βουλιμικο επεισοδιο.. ο βασικος μ λογος π γραφω ειναι η δδ π εχω, ασχετα αν απανταω και σε αλλες μαλακιες π γραφονται για να μ περασει η ωρα... επισης αυτο π λες ειναι ο,τι να ναι.. που εχω γραψει αυτοκτονια απο νευρικη ανορεξια? ο,τι να ναι! αν εννοεις 2-3 θρεντ π ειχα ανοιξει σχετικα με συμβουλες και χαπια αδυνατισματος, μου τα διεγραψε η διαχειριση και τα κλειδωσε! κατα τ αλλα ναι εχω πει οτι εχω παρει κ καθαρτικα, εχω κανει κ εμετους κ πολλα αλλα! αν εσυ περιμενες να διαβασεις απο μενα το καθαρτικο για να το παρεις δν σ φταιω εγω! μυαλο εχουμε υποτιθεται κ το βαζουμε να δουλευει! επισης αν εχεις δδ πας κ σ εναν γιατρουλη, οπως παω εγω κ ενα σωρο αλλοι, κ δν ευελπιστεις απο ενα φορουμ να βρεις τη "μαγικη συνταγη" π νομιζεις οτι ανακαλυψε καποιος αλλος! εαν με ειχες προτυπο ως ανορεξικη κ ηθελες να μ μοιασεις.. τι να πω, αναζητησε καλυτερα προτυπα!!!

----------


## toosensible

εγω εχω να πω οτι εχω καλεσει στο παρελθον γραμμες υποστιριξης.δυστηχως εξαρταται σε πιο ατομο θα πεσεις. η εμπειριες ηταν απο ανακουφιση και οτι ειχα βρει ενα ατομο να με καταλαβει, μεχρι ξεπετας στο 2λεπτο.δε καλω ευκολα ωστοσο εχουν υπαρξει 3-4 φορες στην ζωη μου που ενιωθα πολυ μονος...και τοτε δε υπηρχαν φορουμ κλπ οπως σημερα.ουτε καν κινητα.καρτοτηλεφωνο σε ερημικη τοποθεσια και οτι γινει...
επισης να πω για την διωξη ασχετα με το αν ειναι καλη η κακη λυση, θα πρεπει να εχει στοιχεια απο το φορουμ για τον τροπο συνδεσης του χρηστη κλπ προκειμενου να τον βρει.
οποτε οι διαχειριστες θα βοηθησουν πλεον με προτροπη της αστυνομιας.
κριμα που δε το κανουν απο μονοι τους σε καποιες χτυπητες περιπτωσεις που αναφερουν εδω τα αλλα μελη.

----------


## NikosD.

Ανοίξατε μια συζήτηση, που θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει ένα σημαντικό θέμα σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
Ανοίξατε ένα θέμα το οποίο θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα γόνιμο να αποτελέσει αφορμή για μια σύνθεση απόψεων.
Κυρίως, "τρέξατε" μια συζήτηση που θα μπορούσε να είναι ένας οδηγός ευαισθητοποίησης των μελών και των επισκεπτών απέναντι στον αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό των συνανθρώπων μας και τη φροντίδα τους.

Θερμά θα παρακαλούσα, και τις δυο μεριές, όσο μπορείτε, να μείνειτε σε αυτή τη συζήτηση, με πιο γόνιμο τρόπο.

----------


## Joann

> Lacry χωρίς παρεξηγηση,σοβαρα τωρα...επειδηόμως ώρες ώρες γίνεσαι εριστικη και φερεσαι καπως παιδιαστικα(χωρις να το παιζω παν-ωριμη). Ξέρεις πως βρήκα το φορουμ αυτο?? αναζητώντας στο γκουγκλ αυτοκτονια απο νευρικη ανορεξια, και μαντεψε τι βρηκα..δεκαδες θεματα που ειχες ανοιξει για τη δδ που ειχες περασει και παει λεγοντας, αυτα που εγραφες μου υποδεικνυανε τροπους αυτοκτονιας..οποτε νομιζω ατοπο το θεμα που ανοιξες.


Το ίδιο ακριβώς της είχαν πει μέλη για τα θέματα που άνοιγε στις διατροφικές διαταραχές,
ότι υποδείκνυαν τρόπους αυτοκτονίας.

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...339#post336339

Tης έγραφαν αυτό ακριβώς στο θέμα που είχε ανοίξει
ΠΡΟΩΘΗΤΙΚΑ vs. LAXATIVES:

"Και κάτι για την διαχείριση και τους moderators. 
Από τις 23 το θέμα είναι ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ αλλά αν είχε πέσει κάνα ψιλο ή χοντρομπινελίκι 
θα το είχατε πάρει με τη σκούπα στο πι και φι. 
Ενώ κάτι που αποτελεί κίνδυνο για TRIGGER 
σε άτομα με νευρική ανορεξία ή ψυχογενή βουλιμία αφήνεται τρεις μερούλες ανοιχτό. 
Ωραίο μηνυματάκι περνάτε για φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης 
που έχει παράλληλα "δίπλα" του ένα φόρουμ διατροφικών διαταραχών. 
Ξεκάθαρα το γράφω, ΑΝΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΣΤΑΣΗ."

Θα έκανα το post copy paste,
αλλά έχει διαγράψει το θέμα η διαχείριση
- γιατί άραγε; -
Γι αυτό έγραψα 
- ξέροντας διαλόγους άλλους που υπάρχουν εδώ -
ότι το θέμα της θεματοθέτριας είναι fake.
Αλλά εδώ είναι παρατηρημένο ότι όταν γράφεις την άποψή σου
και σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα δεν αρέσει
- που όλως τυχαίως γράφουν και πακέτο -
θα αντιδράσουν προσβάλοντάς σε,
αποκαλώντας σε παπάρα, γέρο, κκε 
και ό,τι άλλο δείχνει τις "καλές" τους προθέσεις.
Όμως δεν είναι δικό τους θέμα 
η συμπεριφορά τους να λήγει από την αρχή,
αλλά ευθύνη της διαχείρισης.
Διαφορετικά τα "ευαισθητοποιημένα" και ...καλά άτομα
που ανοίγουν τέτοια θέματα, 
αλλά δεν αντέχουν σε διαφορετικές απόψεις
να βάζουν κάρτα εισόδου
που να αναφέρουν ποια μέλη θέλουν να τους απαντάνε 
και ποια όχι.

Φυσικά το μέλος που 
αντέγραψα το post του δε γράφει πλέον στο forum,
αλλά είχε την εντιμότητα - όπως κι εγώ -
να μη ζητήσει διαγραφή προηγούμενων θεμάτων της,
όχι όπως άλλοι σ' αυτό το thread.
Αυτά τα ολίγα γιατί πολλή λάσπη πήγε να πέσει
τόσο από τη θεματοθέτρια όσο και από την υποβολέα της
(φυσικά ΔΕΝ εννοώ τον χρήστη Κλειδί-σκέψης).
Ο νοών νοείτω...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Το ίδιο ακριβώς της είχαν πει μέλη για τα θέματα που άνοιγε στις διατροφικές διαταραχές,
> ότι υποδείκνυαν τρόπους αυτοκτονίας.
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...339#post336339
> 
> Tης έγραφαν αυτό ακριβώς στο θέμα που είχε ανοίξει
> ΠΡΟΩΘΗΤΙΚΑ vs. LAXATIVES:
> 
> "Και κάτι για την διαχείριση και τους moderators. 
> ...


Eγω ειμαι η υποβολεας της?Εαν εχεις τον Θεο σου κοιτα τα γραφομενα σου,τι εχεις κανει σε ενα θεμα που διαφωνεις,το θεωρεις fake δεν μας λες γιατι ομως,το θεωρεις ρουφιανια παρ'ολα αυτα δεν μας λες μια αλλη λυση,μια προταση στο τι θα μπορουσε να γινει με αυτα τα ατομα και τις συγκεκριμενες προθεσεις τους.
Αντ'αυτου εισαι εδω,εχεις ξεφτιλισει με το βαμβακι (το κανει και αλλη μια αυτο εδω πιο επιτυχημενα απο εσενα) την θεματοθετρια,λες ακυρα και ασχετα επι του θεματος χωρις να βοηθας καπου,πηγες στους μεταναστες,πηγες στην προπαγανδα,πηγες στο φασισμο...Θα μας ριξεις και καμια μολοτοφ?

Αν σε επηρεαζει η γυρη της ανοιξης θα το καταλαβω,αν εχεις οποιοδηποτε αλλο προβλημα ανοιξε θεμα να το συζητησουμε,αν συνεχισεις να κανεις την σουπια εδω μεσα,θα την κανεις μονη σου,σεβασου οτι και ο αντμιν βρηκε το θεμα ενδιαφερον και σοβαρο!Τα αυτονοητα δλδ...!

Απο εδω και περα οποιος θα σου απαντησει θα ειναι και πολυ ζωον..Γραψε οτι θες σοβαροφανες τρολιδιο..!

----------


## Κύκνος

> σεβασου οτι και ο αντμιν βρηκε το θεμα ενδιαφερον και σοβαρο!


Συμφωνώ...

Δεν υπήρχε λόγος να δημιουργηθεί τέτοια ένταση και καλό είναι να λήξει επιτέλους εδώ...το μόνο που κάνει είναι να χαλάει το θέμα...περίμενα να διαβάσω σελίδες με κάτι ουσιώδες κι αντί γι' αυτό έγινα μάρτυρας καβγά κι ανούσιων λεγομένων, άσχετων με το θέμα...ας σταματήσει πια αυτό!

----------


## mpliki

η πλάκα είναι οτι δεν δημιούργησα και δεν προκάλεσα εντάσεις, δεν έχω ποτέ τέτοιους σκοπούς..ό,τι γράφω το γράφω καλοπροαίρετα...αλλά λάκρυ μάυτά που γράφεις αποδεικνύεις γι'άλλη μια φορά πως δεν μπορείς να κρατήσεις μια συζήτηση και εναντιώνεσαι σόποιονδήποτε έχει αντίθετη γνώμη με σένα..δεν υποννόησα πουθενά πως θα ήθελα την κηδεμονία του θρέντ..μη γράφεις οο,τι να ναι μόνο και μόνο νάπαντήσεις..φιλικά και πάλι μάθε να συζητάς και να σέβεσαι και άλλες γνώμες!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Διαβασα το ποστ του αντμιν και συμφωνω.. τα υπολοιπα δεν τα διαβασα πραγματικα επειδη εχω βαρεθει και δεν εχουν τιποτα να μου προσφερουν.. με το που ειδα κατεβατα και σεντονια, μ ρθε απλα αηδια και απαθεια.. δν μ κανει καμια αισθηση, δν μ αγγιζει καν... επισης να πω οτι για να με προσβαλλει καποιος, απαραιτητη προυποθεση ειναι να σεβομαι τη γνωμη του.. απο κει κ περα ο καθενας μπορει να ισχυριζεται οτι θελει το οποιο κατα τη δικη του γνωμη ισχυει... Μην απαντατε, δν αξιζει, κ κακως χτες μπηκα στη διαδικασια να κανω διαλογο με ενα ατομο που δεν.... ο σκοπος ειναι προφανης, και μονο να διαβασει κανεις την επιθεση του συγκεκριμενοι ατομου προς μερους μου με σκοπο μονο κ μονο να χαλασει ενα θρεντ και μετα να εχει πατημα να λεει ''ειναι φεικ το θρεντ και γραφονται μαλακιες", μην κανετε την χαρη σε κανεναν κακοβουλο... αγνοηστε απλα.. η εμπαθεια και η προσπαθεια μειωσης του αλλου φαινεται καθως και ποσο ''ετσουξαν'' καποια απο τα γραφομενα.. δν εχω υποστηριξει ποτε οτι ειμαι αμεμπτη ουτε εχω δωσει την εντυπωση οτι ειμαι σοβαρη, καθε αλλο.. φυσικα κ εχω γραψει κ ποστς για τις διατροφικες μ ακροτητες, και ποστς για τις πιπες κ τους πηδουλους π εριξα, για καποιον μπορει να μην ειμαι σοβαρη, αλλα καλο ειναι να κοιταμε τα γραφομενα και οχι το ατομο.. κ να μην κοιταμε το παρελθον, υπαρχει λογος? το οτι ειχα ανοιξει θεματα σχετικα με καθαρτικα δν σημαινει οτι ακομα υποστηριζω αυτες τις μεθοδους! το οτι εχω ανοιξει θεματα για πιπες δν σημαινει οτι ακομα παιρνω! απο κει κ περα το να απομονωνει καποιος τεχνηεντως φρασεις κ ποστς του παρελθοντος, εμενα μ βγαζει μια κακοηθεια η οποια απλα μ προκαλει απαθεια.. περσυ εκλασα φετος βρωμησε ενα πραγμα... φαινεται κ ποσο δν ειναι ολοι διατεθειμενοι να προχωρησουν παρακατω... το ενδεχομενο να ληξει ενα θεμα δν παιζει γι αυτους.. πρεπει να εχουν τον τελευταιο λογο.. ας τον εχουν λοιπον, εγω αποχωρω κ ετσι κ αλλιως δν θα απαντησω διοτι ειμαι χωριο κ ειμαι απο νετ καφε τωρα κ δν μπορω να κατσω πολυ ωρα... οσο για τα διατροφικα "σκανδαλα", να ζητησω συγγνωμη απο το καθε κοριτσακι π ψαχνοντας τεχνικες αδυνατισματος επεσε πανω στην καταστροφη μ κ αποφασισε να με μιμηθει.. ισως κ να ειναι λαθος μου π γραφω συνεχως για διατροφικα κ διαιτες, διοτι τωρα π το σκεφτομαι οσο καιρο γραφω οχι μονο το διατροφικο μ θεμα δν υποχωρησε, αλλα επιδεινωθηκε... ισως δν μ κανει καλο, δν ξερω, αλλα απ την αλλη ηταν μια λυτρωση για μενα ακομη κ αν δεν αλλαζα διατροφικες συνηθειες να γραφω πως βιωνω την διατροφικη μ διαταραχη.. λογια ναι, ωμα, σκληρα, σκανδαλιστικα, αλλα αληθινα.. οποιος δν εχει περασει μεσα απο διατροφικη διαταραχη να μν μιλαει... οποιος δν εχει φτασει 35 κιλα, να ειναι με ωρους κ να πονανε τα κοκκαλα, καλο να μν μιλαει επισης.. διοτι δν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα απο το να μν μπορεις να ευχαριστηθεις το φαγητο οπως ολοι οι ανθρωποι, να ειναι το 99% των σκεψεων σου συνυφασμενα με το φαγητο, ακομα κ οταν γραφεις εξετασεις με το αλλο χερι να ακουμπας τα πλευρα, δν υπαρχει χειροτερο μαρτυριο, κ οποιος το αμφησβητει ευχομαι να μν το βιωσει ποτε! λεω να συνεχισω να το παλευω μονη μου ευελπιστωντας καποια στιγμη να το ξεπερασω κ να γινω οπως παλια π δν με ενοιαζε αμα θα φαω μια μπουκια παραπανω! καλη συνεχεια σε ολους, δν κραταω κακιες κ δν εχω τιποτα με κανεναν, να συνεργαζεστε με τους γιατρους σας κ να ακολουθειτε την αγωγη σας κ ο,τι σας λενε, κ μακαρι ολοι να βρουμε την ακρη κ την λυση σε ο,τι απασχολει τον καθενα! και μια τελευταια κ χαζη ισως συμβουλη προς απαντες, να τρωτε! χωρις σκεψη, χωρις φοβο! καλη συνεχεια!  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τι να σου πω ρε Lacry..Το μονο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι δεν εχεις να απολογηθεις σε καμια κοκοτα εδω μεσα,για τα οποια προβληματα σου και θεματα που εχεις ανοιξει!Εφαγες μια προσωπικη επιθεση ανευ προηγουμενου εδω μεσα..Δεν κανω τον δικηγορο σου,αλλα πραγματικα μονο ταση για εμετο νιωθω με την ανευ λογου επιθεση!
Διαφωνησαν καποιες με το θεμα σου και δικαιωμα τους(προτασεις δεν ακουσαμε) και εσκαψαν τα προβληματα σου..ΧΥΔΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Ρε παιδια τι εγινε εδω περα? 
Aπαντησα χτες και μπηκα να δω , και εχει προχωρησει 4 σελιδες το θεμα , χωρις να εχει ειπωθει κατι ουσιαστικο. 


Μηπως να το πιασουμε απο την αρχη ?


Υ.Γ.: Στο θεμα Joann- lacrymosa δεν θα παρω θεση , αν και θα ηθελα. Πραγματικα μου την σπαει , που σε καθε θεμα που ανοιγει σχετικα με το φορουμ , αντι να γινει μια ωραια κουβεντα , καταληγουμε να σφαζομαστε μεταξυ μας. Το να διαφωνουμε το βρισκω λογικο και απαραιτητο , αλλα στο σφαξιμο δεν βρισκω καποιο νοημα...

----------


## mpliki

ειλικρινά αισθάνομαι πως συζητάω με δύο εγωιστικά παιδάκια που εναντιώνονται σε κάποιον που τους μιλάει όμορφα, επειδή δεν επικροτούν την άποψή τους. Χυδαιότητα δεν είναι μνημόνιο το γεγονός ότι πριν 3 εβδομάδες έγινα μέλος εδώ ανακαλύπτοντας εδώ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, που σημαίνει πως δεν έσκαψα τίποτα, ανακάλυψα το φόρουμ χάρη σε αυτά τα θρέντς. Επίσης παρά το γεγονός ότι έχω υπάρξει αυτοκτονική, δεν έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα για τρόπους λύτρωσης, και ποτέ δεν συνέβαλα στις αρνητικές σκέψεις κάποιου, αντίθετα με κάποιον άλλο που μέσα στο πρόβλημά του, δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και στον άλλο ανοίγοντας τέτοιου είδους θρεντς εδώ. Το σταματάω εδώ, δεν έχει νόημα να μπώ σε διαδικασία διαλόγου ξανά με εσάς τους δύο, επιτίθεστε, εναντιώνεστε,έχετε όρεξη για καβγάδες και προπάντων δε συζητάτε!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ειλικρινά αισθάνομαι πως συζητάω με δύο εγωιστικά παιδάκια που εναντιώνονται σε κάποιον που τους μιλάει όμορφα, επειδή δεν επικροτούν την άποψή τους. Χυδαιότητα δεν είναι μνημόνιο το γεγονός ότι πριν 3 εβδομάδες έγινα μέλος εδώ ανακαλύπτοντας εδώ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, που σημαίνει πως δεν έσκαψα τίποτα, ανακάλυψα το φόρουμ χάρη σε αυτά τα θρέντς. Επίσης παρά το γεγονός ότι έχω υπάρξει αυτοκτονική, δεν έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα για τρόπους λύτρωσης, και ποτέ δεν συνέβαλα στις αρνητικές σκέψεις κάποιου, αντίθετα με κάποιον άλλο που μέσα στο πρόβλημά του, δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και στον άλλο ανοίγοντας τέτοιου είδους θρεντς εδώ. Το σταματάω εδώ, δεν έχει νόημα να μπώ σε διαδικασία διαλόγου ξανά με εσάς τους δύο, επιτίθεστε, εναντιώνεστε,έχετε όρεξη για καβγάδες και προπάντων δε συζητάτε!


Κοριτσι μου αναφερθηκε κανεις σε εσενα??Το μονο που σου ειπα ειναι οτι δεν γινεται να βοηθηθει καποιος με αυτοκτονικες τασεις μεσω ενος πληκτρολογιου!Πρωτον γιατι δεν εχουμε την γνωση και δευτερον γιατι ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!Το ειπες και μονη σου οτι κουβεντες τυπου "θα πανε ολα καλα" κτλ δεν προσφερουν κατι και συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου!Τωρα ειπες οτι αν μπορουμε να στηριξουμε καποιον απο κοντα?Καταλαβα σωστα?Γινεται αυτο??Για σκεψου λιγο..
Το να διαφωνεις με την τακτικη της διωξης που αναφεραμε οι περισσοτεροι δεν ειναι κατι το μεμπτο,συζητηση κανουμε!Και αν καποιος εχει κατι καλυτερο να προτεινει ας το κανει!Τωρα το να αναφερεσαι σε προβληματα που εχει η θεματοθετρια,με ειρωνεια,επιθετικα και να την κατηγορεις λες και ειναι ισοβιτης ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ διαφωνεις ειναι ηλιθιο!!Το να λες φασιστικες τακτικες καποιες σκεψεις των μελων και μετα να λες "αα δεν σε ειπα φασιστα" παιζοντας με τις λεξεις,να παιζεις μπαλα με τους μεταναστες και τον φασισμο σε ασχετο θεμα τι δειχνει?Οτι ηρθες μονο για να την πεις..

----------


## mpliki

σορρυ, νομίζω πουθενά δεν έχω γράψει για φασιστικές τακτικές! μήπως τα χεις μπλέξει λιγο? όπως και να χει άδικος κόπος..καλό βράδυ!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> σορρυ, νομίζω πουθενά δεν έχω γράψει για φασιστικές τακτικές! μήπως τα χεις μπλέξει λιγο? όπως και να χει άδικος κόπος..καλό βράδυ!


Εσυ εχεις μπερδευτει γιατι σε αλλην αναφερομαστε και εσυ απολογεισαι!!Αντε καλο βραδυ!

----------


## toosensible

εγω θα ηθελα να αναφερω οτι εχω βρεθει στο περελθον κοντα σε ατομο με φοβερα οικονομικα προβληματα...και απειλουσε οτι θα αυτοκτονησει...και εγω βοηθουσα οικονομικα
οσο μπορουσα....μεχρι που καταστραφηκα.το νουμερο ειναι μεγαλο δεν θελω να το γραψω.η ουσια ειναι οτι οταν δε μπορουσα αλλο εμαθα οτι απλα πηγε αλλου και εκανε
τα ιδια...υπαρχει και ενα στοιχειο απατης στην ολη ιστορια...τωρα που την βλεπω απο αποσταση...πιστευω ομως οτι η απειλη ηταν οσο αληθινη θα μπορουσε να ηταν...
νιωθω θυμα τρομερης ψυχολογικης βιας...συγνωμη αν επρεπε να το γραψω σε αλλο σημειο αυτο...νιωθω ομως πως δενει με το θεμα...δηλαδη το χειρισμο των
γυρω μας με απειλες για αυτοκτονια...

----------


## Joann

> Τι να σου πω ρε Lacry..Το μονο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι δεν εχεις να απολογηθεις σε καμια κοκοτα εδω μεσα,για τα οποια προβληματα σου και θεματα που εχεις ανοιξει!Εφαγες μια προσωπικη επιθεση ανευ προηγουμενου εδω μεσα..Δεν κανω τον δικηγορο σου,αλλα πραγματικα μονο ταση για εμετο νιωθω με την ανευ λογου επιθεση!
> Διαφωνησαν καποιες με το θεμα σου και δικαιωμα τους(προτασεις δεν ακουσαμε) και εσκαψαν τα προβληματα σου..ΧΥΔΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ!!


mnimonio, ποιος ακριβώς είναι το τρολίδιο
- όπως με ονομάζεις στην προηγούμενη σελίδα - 
και ποια είναι η κοκότα εδώ μέσα όπως με αποκαλείς;
Θα σου έκανα αναφορά, αλλά καλύτερα να μείνουν 
για να φαίνεται το ποιόν σου.
Άργησα να γυρίσω απ' τη δουλειά
και δεν είδα το ντελίριό σου να σου απαντήσω έγκαιρα,
να με συμπαθάς!

Για το κοκότα που με αποκαλείς
να σου πω ότι γι' άλλη μια φορά γίνεσαι ρατσιστής και φασίστας, ρε φίλε!
Τι έχουν δηλαδή οι κοκότες και τις βρίζεις ή νομίζεις ότι είσαι καλύτερός τους;
Κι αν νομίζεις ότι με πρόσβαλες, απατάσαι!
Γι' άλλη μια φορά δείχνεις ότι ΔΕΝ έχεις ικανότητες να αποδείξεις τίποτα
και απλά πετάς ατάκες για να προσβάλεις και καλά!
Πήγαινε να τρολάρεις κάτω στο "θέμα της ημέρας"
- όπως κάνεις επί εικοσιτετραώρου βάσεως,
αλήθεια σκοπιές βαράς; πώς τα καταφέρνεις ρε θηρίο; -
και να κάνεις την προπαγάνδα σου
κι όταν σου περάσει η τρικυμία εν κρανίω που παθαίνεις
όταν γράφει άποψη κανένα προοδευτικό άτομο, 
μετά να μας κάνεις μαθήματα καλής συμπεριφοράς,
ότι συμμετέχεις σε θέματα για να προστατέψεις τα μέλη από την αυτοκτονία,
τι είναι χειριστική συμπεριφορά 
και τα μπαρμ******λα που γράφεις συνήθως.
Θα σου 'γραφα κι άλλα, αλλά βαριέμαι.
Συνέχισε τώρα να βρίζεις, τρελο - τρολ! 
καραlol...

Α και που 'σαι, ν' αφήσεις μουστάκι, θα σου πηγαίνει!

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για αυτά που διάβασα. Είναι ένα θέμα που προσωπικά με πονάει...άλλα οι προσωπικές αντιπάθειες και οι εγωισμοί στάθηκαν εμπόδιο να γίνει μια όμορφη συζήτηση. Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι. Δεν ξέρω πως ανοίγει ένα θέμα (κ δε θέλω να μάθω) και δεν έχω το χρόνο να το παρακολουθώ καθημερινά και για αυτό το άνοιξε η Lacrymosa. Δυστυχώς δεν πήγε καλά σε θέμα συζήτησης πήγε καλά σε άλλα θέματα. Αποχωρώ από το θέμα δεν θα ξαναγράψω για το θέμα άλλωστε είπα αυτά που ήθελα και διάβασα κάποιες αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις. Θα προσπαθήσω απο την μεριά μου να κάνω ότι μπορώ για να βοηθήσω όποιον θέλει να βοηθηθεί. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σύρω κανέναν σε μια βοήθεια ή σε μια λύση που ο ίδιος δεν θέλει. Αν για τον Θωμά ή τον όποιον Θωμά η λύση είναι η αντίστροφη μέτρηση του θανάτου σεβαστώ αφού αυτό θέλετε !!! Αν ζητήσετε βοήθεια θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για να βοηθήσω... Μακάρι να αγαπήσετε όσο αξίζει τον εαυτό σας και να τον προσέχετε... Καληνύχτα ''φίλοι'' μου ... και ειρήνη υμίν ....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> mnimonio, ποιος ακριβώς είναι το τρολίδιο
> - όπως με ονομάζεις στην προηγούμενη σελίδα - 
> και ποια είναι η κοκότα εδώ μέσα όπως με αποκαλείς;
> Θα σου έκανα αναφορά, αλλά καλύτερα να μείνουν 
> για να φαίνεται το ποιόν σου.
> Άργησα να γυρίσω απ' τη δουλειά
> και δεν είδα το ντελίριό σου να σου απαντήσω έγκαιρα,
> να με συμπαθάς!
> 
> ...


Kαταρχην εχεις φοβερη ατακα..Εχω δακρυσει απο τα γελια και δεν το λεω ειρωνικα!

Προοδευτικη κυρια μου εδω δεν ειναι Περισσος,ειναι φορουμ και μπηκες σε ενα λαθος θεμα για να τα πεις αυτα..Αν θες ανοιξε αλλο και το συζηταμε!
Στο θεμα της ημερας πραγματικα ειμαι ο νουμερο 1 σχολιαστης!!Ναι σου λεω...!
Οσο για τις σκοπιες φυσικα και τις βαραω,εσυ βαρας κατι αλλο πιο βαρυ ομως!Δεν εισαι αξια νομιζω να κρινεις το ποιον κανενος εδω μεσα κυρα Τζοαν..Ξεκινα την μερα σου με το τηλιο που σου ειπα μπας και ηρεμησεις λιγο,νιωσε υπερηφανη που εσκισες το θεμα της λακρυ κυρα εργαζομενη και πεσε υπερηφανη για υπνο!

Και το μουστακι το ξουρισα σημερον..baby!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

συνεχιζουμε το μετρημα για το θωμα. 8 και σημερα!!

αν και δεν εχω διαβασει τον τσακωμο γιατι βαριεμαι, εγω στηριζω mnimonium οχι επειδη μ'αρεσουν οι αποψεις του, αλλα επειδη θυμαμαι τη χρηστρια Joann που μου ειχε καταστρεψει ενα θεμα κι εμενα, και με ειχε νευριασει τοσο πολυ με οσα ειχε γραψει για την ανεργια, που της απαντησα πως αν το λεγε εξω αυτο θα της εσπαγα τα ποδια. exaggeration σαφως, αλλα τοτε πρωτοειδα τη προβοκατορικη συμπεριφορα της.

επισης οπως συνηθιζουν να λενε, ο χειροτερος φασιστας ειναι παντα ο αντιφασιστας. το βλεπουμε κι εδω δυστυχως για αλλη μια φορα.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> συνεχιζουμε το μετρημα για το θωμα. 8 και σημερα!!
> 
> αν και δεν εχω διαβασει τον τσακωμο γιατι βαριεμαι, εγω στηριζω mnimonium οχι επειδη μ'αρεσουν οι αποψεις του, αλλα επειδη θυμαμαι τη χρηστρια Joann που μου ειχε καταστρεψει ενα θεμα κι εμενα, και με ειχε νευριασει τοσο πολυ με οσα ειχε γραψει για την ανεργια, που της απαντησα πως αν το λεγε εξω αυτο θα της εσπαγα τα ποδια. exaggeration σαφως, αλλα τοτε πρωτοειδα τη προβοκατορικη συμπεριφορα της.
> 
> επισης οπως συνηθιζουν να λενε, ο χειροτερος φασιστας ειναι παντα ο αντιφασιστας. το βλεπουμε κι εδω δυστυχως για αλλη μια φορα.


Καταβαθος με αγαπας και σκασε!! :P

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Καταβαθος με αγαπας και σκασε!! :P


μπα μεγαλη κουβεντα η αγαπη, και δε σε ξερω τοσο καλα οσο νομιζεις. για την ωρα απλα σε ποθω.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joann

Aντικαθιστώ το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, γιατί σκέφτηκα κάτι πιο χρήσιμο.

Eπειδή ρωτήθηκα τι προτείνω στο θέμα των προαναγγελθέντων αυτοκτονιών
δεν έχω να προτείνω τίποτα
και θα πρότεινα να ανοίξει ένα thread
με τίτλο:
Βullying στο forum και αντιμετώπιση

Προτείνω να μεταφέρονται σ' αυτό το thread
περιπτώσεις προσβλητικών μηνυμάτων που γράφονται στο forum,
όχι ανυπόστατα, δηλ ο τάδε μου είπε κι εγώ του είπα και πάει λέγοντας,
αλλά με link ή copy paste το μήνυμα
και να προτείνονται τρόποι αντιμετώπισής τους.

Η αφορμή γι' αυτό είναι post που διάβασα πρόσφατα στο forum
και που πρασινίστηκαν από τη διαχείριση.


Σε καμιά περίπτωση δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία
να ονοματίσω μέλη που δέχτηκαν αυτά τα μηνύματα
ή τα μέλη που τα έγραψαν ή να περάσω σε προσωπική επίθεση με τον οποιοδήποτε.
Στο κάτω κάτω γιατί να εκτεθεί κάποιος
αφού η αντίδραση των μελών που δέχονται bullying
είναι να κάνουν ότι δεν είδαν, δεν κατάλαβαν,
- θέτοντάς το ...επιστημονικά  :Stick Out Tongue: 
όπως διάβασα 
η αυτοεκτίμηση του ατόμου που δέχεται εξευτελιστικά μηνύματα
πλήττεται τόσο έντονα 
ώστε σε μερικές περιπτώσεις συνδέεται και με αίσθημα ενοχής,
κοινώς το κάνουν γαργάρα και να συνεχίζουν ...κανονικά
σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα.
Απ' την άλλη πάλι μπορεί εγώ να είμαι εξωγήινη που έχω τέτοια αντίληψη
ενώ όλα βαίνουν καλώς.
Προσωπικά έχω εμπλακεί σε καβγά με χρήστη 
σε ανταλλαγή πολιτικών απόψεων πριν τις περσινές εκλογές,
έχω δεχτεί απειλές τύπου στο περίπου τώρα
"να προσέχεις όταν περνάς τις υπόγειες διαβάσεις
μη σου σπάσω τα πόδια",
κατόπιν να τον αποκαλέσω "τραμπούκο και βλάκα"
και άλλα πολλά
και να πάρω από τη διαχείριση παρατήρηση και 4 πόντους,
το ίδιο και ο χρήστης.

Δεν ξέρω αν απαντήσω σε οτιδήποτε γραφτεί 
αφού η συμμετοχή μου στο forum είναι αραιωμένη
λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, αλλά και έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος. 

Γενικότερα θα έλεγα ότι ο εκφοβισμός στα forums περιλαμβάνει
διακωμώδηση και εξευτελισμό ενός μέλους για να διασκεδάσει κάποιος, 
χρήση απειλών,
διάδοση άσχημων-προσβλητικών φημών, 
τραμπουκισμούς, χρήση φωτογραφιών ή ψεύτικων προφίλ κ.ά.
Κάποια πράγματα λέει από κάτω, αλλά αφορούν εφήβους,
όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας προτείνει κάτι άλλο.

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/koinonia/...o.2027196.html
http://periballonandschool.blogspot....-bullying.html
http://epnm.gr/index.php?option=com_...d=922&catid=48

Άποψή μου είναι ότι πίσω από την περίπτωση διαδικτυακών απειλών
και bullying
κρύβεται κάποιος θρασύδειλος μαλάκας
που έξω στο φως της μέρας δε θα τολμούσε ούτε να σας κοιτάξει ευθεία στα μάτια.
Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρει κανείς.
Δεν ξέρω ούτε πού τελειώνει ο ρόλος της διαχείρισης,
ούτε τι πρέπει να γίνεται.
Ας μιλήσουν άλλοι.

Και κάτι τελευταίο:
Να αγαπάτε τους ανθρώπους, τους εαυτούς σας,
καλή συνέχεια 
και να μη φοβάστε κανέναν και τίποτα!

----------

